# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Xin ý kiến của các bật tiền bối

## Tuancoi

Tình hình hình là em có bán 1 con spindle cũ, mua về ko có thời gian sửa chữa, khi khách hàng mở ra bao dưỡng sửa chữa em nó,  thì thấy như thế này,  


Và khách hàng trả lại vì lý do là cái trục bị hỏng.  Xin hỏi khách hàng của em đúng hay sai?

----------


## truongkiet

spin quay có rung ko nếu không thì đó là khối lượng bị lấy đi khi cân bằng động

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Cái này thì chưa chạy Vì cái này em mua lại của một cao thủ, em về kiểm tra đúng như lời người đó nói, là đồ bãi chưa đấu nối sửa chữa j, đo điện trở và đo rò điện giữa các cuộn và vỏ đều ok, dây cắt cụt ngủn, đầu ốc còn rỉ nên chắc chắn là chưa ai đụng j vào nó, nó chỉ hỏng bi và mất cánh quạt. Nhưng khi bán em cũng nói rõ là bảo đảm phần điện còn phần cơ phải bảo dưỡng sửa chữa lại thì mới chạy ok đc.

----------


## Tuancoi

có tiền bối nào rành về spindle cho em xin ít ý kiến đi ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Mình nghĩ mấy lỗ đó là để cân bằng động thôi

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

Tại sao nó lại khoản nhiều như vậy hả bác? Bình thường em thấy nó khoan tầm 3-4 lỗ là cao. Sao ko chơi 1 cái lổ thật to cho đẹp mà lại khoan nham nhở vậy nhỉ?

----------


## terminaterx300

bình thường thui, ko sao đâu

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> bình thường thui, ko sao đâu


Vâng cảm ơn bác! Em cũng nghĩ vậy mà chẳn biết cách nào giải thích cho khách hàng của em, bác có thể cho thêm một ít 1 ít lý giải được không ạ?

----------


## Diyodira

Mấu chốt là truy lùng nguồn gốc xem hàng có nguyên bản không, rồi mới có hướng xử lý.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mấu chốt là truy lùng nguồn gốc xem hàng có nguyên bản không, rồi mới có hướng xử lý.


đưa clip này ra cho khách coi việc khoan là để cân bằng động

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

E là khách mua con motor đó đây.

Vấn đề khi trao đổi để mua con này, bác còi bảo hàng ok, nhưng khi về tháo ra nó nát be bét, dây nhợ cắt cụt ngủn, bảo dàn điện ok, bác còi lấy gì đảm bảo nó còn ok, đã test chạy chưa? 
Còn cái cốt, ae cao thủ chơi hàng Japan ai cũng biết nó làm rất kỹ, chả ai đi khoan nát kiêu đó, theo đánh giá của ng mua cảm thấy ko ok, yêu cầu trả hàng trả tiền, nhưng ng bán cù nhây, sau khi nc đã đời, ng mua ok ráp lại như cũ, tặng luôn cái bạc đầu mới, free công vác nó ra vệ sinh, taro lại các lỗ ốc đuôi bị tuôn răng, gởi trả lại cho chủ của nó, nhưng sau 3 lần yêu cầu đưa địa chỉ gởi trả hàng vẫn ko có câu trả lời cụ thể mà cứ vòng vo các kiểu ba bệnh, nhà kẹt, vợ đẻ con nhỏ... tá lả.
Nhiêu đó cũng thấy bác chủ bán hàng nhưng ko có trách nhiệm, ng mua đã có nhã ý rất thoải mái.
Tiền làm ra cực khổ, vác ra mua hàng về như ăn mày thì hỏi có điên ko? Trong khi hàng vừa về là moi ra coi liền, sau đó yêu cầu trả ngay mà chủ thớt cứ cù nhây, nc mày tao bất lịch sự.
Đã vậy ng mua đã chuyển tiền mua hàng nhung tới giờ vẫn chưa nhận đc hàng như yêu cầu, nói tới lại vác lý do này kia ra rồi im tiếp.
Nếu thoải mái ok tiền ko tiếc, nhưng thấy ko đc thì 1 đồng cũng ko cho.

----------


## cuongmay

theo mình  hàng nhật không bao giờ khoan thế này . có thể hàng này đã được sử dụng ở việt nam được các sư phu đục ra thay bi làm tổn thương trục nên gây rung buộc phải mò mẫm cân bằng lại .

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## shinkuto

bán đồ phải có trách nhiệm và cái tâm nữa.

----------


## GORLAK

Nc các kiểu xong ok thỏa thuận trả hàng trả tiền, sau đó hỏi địa chỉ để ship hàng trả, hỏi 3 lần đều ko đưa địa chỉ, lộ rõ bản chất chối bỏ trách nhiệm.

----------


## Tuancoi

Trước tiên là cảm ơn các bác đã commen! Em muốn đưa việc này lên đây hỏi cho khách quan, chứ mỗi người mỗi quan điểm. Còn chuyện trách nhiệm và cách giao tiếp xin được nói ở chủ đề khác, các bác ko nên vội kết luận.
Còn nguồn gốc thì em cũng xin nói rỏ còn này em mua lại của anh Nam CNC (xin lỗi vì đã kéo anh vào việc này).  Mua 2 con này lúc 30 tết năm ngoái,  định khi nào chế máy sắt mini sẽ lôi ra kéo đầu bt 30. Nhưng để hoài ko làm,  đến lúc túng quẩn đem ra bán. Ở đây, trong trang spindle này em chỉ muốn có được ý kiến mang tính khách quan về cái trục spindle kia có phải bị hỏng hay không? Xin ý kiến của các ae, các chuyên gia am hiểu về spindle
Đây là chân dung của em nó hình Chụp hình cách đây 4 tháng 

Hình chụp gần đây

----------


## vufree

> Nc các kiểu xong ok thỏa thuận trả hàng trả tiền, sau đó hỏi địa chỉ để ship hàng trả, hỏi 3 lần đều ko đưa địa chỉ, lộ rõ bản chất chối bỏ trách nhiệm.


Gặp nhiều trường hợp vầy sợ lắm rồi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Tuancoi

> Gặp nhiều trường hợp vầy sợ lắm rồi.


Sau khi giải quyết đc cái nguyên nhân chính của sự việc, mình cũng sẽ tập 1 toppic nói đến quyền và trách nhiệm của người bán và người mua,  nguyên tắc ứng xử, để mọi người cùng rút kinh nghiệm,  bác tham gia cho vui.  Còn bây giờ xin bác cho ý kiến khách quan về vấn đề kỹ thuật trên đc ko ạ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Sau khi giải quyết đc cái nguyên nhân chính của sự việc, mình cũng sẽ tập 1 toppic nói đến quyền và trách nhiệm của người bán và người mua,  nguyên tắc ứng xử, để mọi người cùng rút kinh nghiệm,  bác tham gia cho vui.  Còn bây giờ xin bác cho ý kiến khách quan về vấn đề kỹ thuật trên đc ko ạ?




đưa clip cân bằng động làm gì, trong khi cái cốt nó khác với cái trục thẳng, thường thì người ta khoan lên rôto, chứ trục tiện thì hiếm khi lệch, và kỹ nữa thì cân bằng trên đai vặn của colet.


mình đã hỏi câu trên mà không thấy bác trả lời thì đi tìm khách quan làm chi nữa??

bác mua của ai không cần biết, nhưng bản thân bác có biết nó là hàng đã tháo ra chưa là được rồi, nếu bác đã biết tháo rồi thì bác lỗi, chấm hết. Còn bác không biết gì (cái này nhờ người bán cho bác lên tiếng nữa) thì hên xui, người mua ngậm thôi vì mua hàng này hên xui mà (đối với những tên tuổi không tin tưởng), có lúc này lúc kia, được ăn cả ngã về không, chứ trách ai được.


càng ngày tui thấy ae diễn đàn mới thấm thía được cái chữ nghề kinh doanh, đặc biệt bán hàng tự động hóa cho ae ở xa, để tuyển một món hàng đảm bảo tới tay người dùng không phải dễ nếu không có đam mê và kỹ thuật, thế nên không có gì là lạ khi ngày càng chụp dựt, người bán thì nhiều hơn người mua, xảy ra nhiều vụ lùm xùm, viễn cảnh chợ chiều sẽ đến nếu Admin không chấn chỉnh, đó cũng là quyền lợi của d đ.

tks

tks

----------


## Tuancoi

Có nói nguồn gốc của nó rùi mà bác. Em cũng nói là lúc mua về kiểm tra thì thấy đúng như lời bác namcnc nói là hàng chưa tháo, vít còn rỉ, ổ bi cũ, quay mạnh tay còn quay nghe xào xào.  Lúc bác gỏrlak tháo ra chắc bác ấy cũng biết.  Em xin phép trong mục này chỉ nói đến phần kỹ thật của cái spindle,  để ko làm loãng cái mục này

----------


## Diyodira

> Có nói nguồn gốc của nó rùi mà bác. Em cũng muốn đưa lên mục spindle để xin ý kiến của anh em cho khách quan vừa cho thỏa mãn đôi bên.


nếu hàng còn nguyên bản thì người mua phải chịu thôi, xui quá, mình chỉ "trách" ông japan 1 câu: ông tệ quá quá luôn, làm ăn gì mà khoan nát cái trục vậy, cái trục đường kính nó có bao nhiêu đâu mà ông lấy hết gần nữa thịt thì cân bằng cái kiểu gì, chẳng lẽ ông trộn bi sắt để sx cái roto nên nó nằm không đều, ông là shino mà, tui thấy ông gắn lên nhiều máy hàng hiệu lắm!!!.

thôi tóm lại người mua đốt phong long là được rồi.

tks

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy bác chủ thớt đã nhắc tới tên em thì em lên tiếng thôi.

Em có bán cho bác chủ 2 con động cơ này , 2 con này là trong 1 lô 6 con em mua, trong đó có mấy con chạy tốt , hoàn chỉnh , em đã làm lại hết bán được giá cao , còn 2 em này em chưa đụng tới , vất vào góc , lúc đó chủ thớt có liên lạc với em vì bác ấy mua hụt con 1 con động cơ khác , em mới nói là hết rồi chỉ có 2 con chưa đụng gì cả , thấy nó như thế em không dám bán , em chỉ bán khi nó hoạt động tốt bác ấy nói cứ bán cho bác ấy để bác ấy em yệu khoa học và tự mình làm cho nó vui và em đã bán theo kiểu bán mù có sao bán vậy với giá 1500K cho 2 con , 1 con màu xanh và 1 con màu xám, câu chuyện đến đây là hết

*** Thứ nhất em bán mù chớ không phải bán kiểu bảo đảm
*** thứ 2 em chưa đụng chạm gì nên chả biết bên trong ra sao , em nhớ em có nói mấy con này khó chết vì nó chạy qua biến tần nên rủi ro không cao về phần điện.


Nguyên tắc của em là em bán hàng em có trách nhiêm với lời hứa với người mua hàng của em , còn sau đó người đó đem món hàng đó đi bán cho người khác thì xem như em không còn trách nhiệm nữa , đó là việc của 2 người đó em không biết , xin vui lòng sau này khi các bác bán hàng gì đó của em xin đừng nhắc đến tên em nếu chưa được sự đồng ý của em.

----------

GORLAK, solero, vufree

----------


## Ga con

Cốt spindle e thấy toàn khoan chỗ đó, gần chục con BT40 heo mọi e đã tháo ra toàn khoan ở đó, không có con nào khoan trên thân rotor hết. Cả những con motor spindle Fanuc cũng thế, loại tốc độ cao hơn thì gắn đĩa và cân bằng bằng ốc cấy thêm.

Motor màu xám thì chắc của Shin-oh Japan, còn sơn màu xanh là là Shi-o TW, e so sánh cả trong lẫn ngoài không thấy gì khác nhau.

Về độ bền, e thấy khoan thế chả ăn thua gì cả, trừ khi lấy búa dọng vào may ra nó mới cong. Cơ bản bây giờ đang chạy thế nào, không êm thì tính tiếp, còn nếu đang êm mà là em thì e cứ để xài.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, solero, Tuancoi

----------


## ktshung

Mình đã từng giao dịch với bác Tuancoi, cũng có chuyện bực mình nhưng cũng đã giải quyết ổn thỏa. Chỉ khuyên bác thế này:
1: Bớt than thở: Làm ăn mà toàn than vợ đau con ốm, đem cái víme ra bên xe cũng than nắng than mưa, than đường xa. Ai cũng có mối bận tâm của mình, khách hàng ko rãnh quan tâm vấn đề của bác....
2: Có gì nói nấy: Mô tả đúng, nói đủ về hàng của mình, mới nói mới cũ nói cũ ... đừng để đến khi khác hàng căng thẳng mới khắc phục. Uy tín mất đi khó lấy lại
Trân trọng

----------

GORLAK, haignition, huyquynhbk, Mysefl, Tuancoi, vufree

----------


## ducduy9104

Trước đi học em có nhớ vụ mỏi cơ học do ứng suất thay đổi liên tục có chu kỳ gây ra. Cụ thể là cái cốt trục motor, bề mặt mà không được mài nhẵn thì các vết nhứt sẽ xuất phát từ đó rồi lan ra gây gãy trục. 
Trường hợp của bác chủ thớt thì em cũng bó tay chả hiểu (nếu mà nhà sản xuất cố tình làm vậy), có thể là kỹ thuật họ cao chăng?

----------


## GORLAK

Bác chủ bán, bảo hàng còn ok, chưa đụng, nói sao biết vậy. Nhưng khi về tháo ra thấy nó nát be bét vậy nếu là các bác thì có lấy ko? 
2 con này toàn là Shino Taiwan hết, chả có con nào là của japan, bản thân con xám nó đã bị bùa từ xanh lá lên xám.
Khi mình nhận đc hàng là tháo banh ra kiểm tra ngay, cảm thấy có vấn đề nên liên hệ muốn trả vì nó quá tệ so với tưởng tượng, bác chủ than thở đủ thứ, nào là vợ mới đẻ, sau đó thì ông già bệnh, bản thân bệnh... Giao hàng thì chậm trễ, giao thiếu hàng... cù nhây bớt 1 thêm 2, cuối cùng chả đâu ra đâu.
Nc thì vô cùng mất lịch sự, mày tao, nói chuyện với khách hàng như bọn đòi nợ thuê.
Sau đó ok chấp nhận chịu nhận hàng trả tiền thì 3 lần hỏi địa chỉ gởi hàng trả cũng ko trả lời, nói tào lao bí đao, rồi tiếp tục điệp khúc than thở. 
Với 1 ng bán hàng có trách nhiệm, tại sao đồng ý nhận lại hàng, khách yêu cầu địa chỉ gởi hàng lại ko cho mà đánh trống lảng? Sau đó lại còn mày tao các kiểu. 
Ở đây nhờ các bác phân xử cho.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình đã từng giao dịch với bác Tuancoi, cũng có chuyện bực mình nhưng cũng đã giải quyết ổn thỏa. Chỉ khuyên bác thế này:
> 1: Bớt than thở: Làm ăn mà toàn than vợ đau con ốm, đem cái víme ra bên xe cũng than nắng than mưa, than đường xa. Ai cũng có mối bận tâm của mình, khách hàng ko rãnh quan tâm vấn đề của bác....
> 2: Có gì nói nấy: Mô tả đúng, nói đủ về hàng của mình, mới nói mới cũ nói cũ ... đừng để đến khi khác hàng căng thẳng mới khắc phục. Uy tín mất đi khó lấy lại
> Trân trọng


Thank bác đã góp ý! Cũng không nhớ bác là ai, Em có j cũng nói nấy thôi. ngoài giờ làm công nhân cho công ty trong khu công nghiệp ,  thì cũng tránh thủ nghiên cứu cnc, rùi cũng ham quá ôm 1 đống đồ cnc, với 1 khoản nợ ko nhỏ. Thời gian thì ko có nhiều mà khách hàng thì cứ muốn chuyển ngay khi chuyển tiền,  thì nhiều lúc là ko thể,  nói cho khách hàng thông cảm thì có người hiểu người không. 
Nhiều lúc khách hàng hàng nói dọng như bề trên của mình cũng nhịn cho êm, vì mình ko đáp ứng được nhu cầu của khách mà, Thôi thì cũng cảm ơn bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> thấy bác chủ thớt đã nhắc tới tên em thì em lên tiếng thôi.
> 
> Em có bán cho bác chủ 2 con động cơ này , 2 con này là trong 1 lô 6 con em mua, trong đó có mấy con chạy tốt , hoàn chỉnh , em đã làm lại hết bán được giá cao , còn 2 em này em chưa đụng tới , vất vào góc , lúc đó chủ thớt có liên lạc với em vì bác ấy mua hụt con 1 con động cơ khác , em mới nói là hết rồi chỉ có 2 con chưa đụng gì cả , thấy nó như thế em không dám bán , em chỉ bán khi nó hoạt động tốt bác ấy nói cứ bán cho bác ấy để bác ấy em yệu khoa học và tự mình làm cho nó vui và em đã bán theo kiểu bán mù có sao bán vậy với giá 1500K cho 2 con , 1 con màu xanh và 1 con màu xám, câu chuyện đến đây là hết
> 
> *** Thứ nhất em bán mù chớ không phải bán kiểu bảo đảm
> *** thứ 2 em chưa đụng chạm gì nên chả biết bên trong ra sao , em nhớ em có nói mấy con này khó chết vì nó chạy qua biến tần nên rủi ro không cao về phần điện.
> 
> 
> Nguyên tắc của em là em bán hàng em có trách nhiêm với lời hứa với người mua hàng của em , còn sau đó người đó đem món hàng đó đi bán cho người khác thì xem như em không còn trách nhiệm nữa , đó là việc của 2 người đó em không biết , xin vui lòng sau này khi các bác bán hàng gì đó của em xin đừng nhắc đến tên em nếu chưa được sự đồng ý của em.


Cảm ơn bác nam đã cho em ý kiến. Cho biết nguồn gốc của 2 em nó, Nói chung em còn nhớ rõ cuộc nói chuyện với bác đêm 30 tết năm đó là bác chỉ đảm bảo phần điện ok còn phần cơ phải bảo dưỡng lại. Vì phần điện cháy thì mua về bán đồng ko dám mua. Ở đây khi kiểm tra xong phần đo điện thì cũng nghĩ là lời bác nam ok. Rất xin lỗi khi đã làm phiền bác. Nhưng việc cho mọi người biết ý kiến chuyên nghiệp của bác về cái trục của con spindle trên cũng là chuyện nên làm mà

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác chủ bán, bảo hàng còn ok, chưa đụng, nói sao biết vậy. Nhưng khi về tháo ra thấy nó nát be bét vậy nếu là các bác thì có lấy ko? 
> 2 con này toàn là Shino Taiwan hết, chả có con nào là của japan, bản thân con xám nó đã bị bùa từ xanh lá lên xám.
> Khi mình nhận đc hàng là tháo banh ra kiểm tra ngay, cảm thấy có vấn đề nên liên hệ muốn trả vì nó quá tệ so với tưởng tượng, bác chủ than thở đủ thứ, nào là vợ mới đẻ, sau đó thì ông già bệnh, bản thân bệnh... Giao hàng thì chậm trễ, giao thiếu hàng... cù nhây bớt 1 thêm 2, cuối cùng chả đâu ra đâu.
> Nc thì vô cùng mất lịch sự, mày tao, nói chuyện với khách hàng như bọn đòi nợ thuê.
> Sau đó ok chấp nhận chịu nhận hàng trả tiền thì 3 lần hỏi địa chỉ gởi hàng trả cũng ko trả lời, nói tào lao bí đao, rồi tiếp tục điệp khúc than thở. 
> Với 1 ng bán hàng có trách nhiệm, tại sao đồng ý nhận lại hàng, khách yêu cầu địa chỉ gởi hàng lại ko cho mà đánh trống lảng? Sau đó lại còn mày tao các kiểu. 
> Ở đây nhờ các bác phân xử cho.


Chuyện thì cũng muốn dĩ Hoà vi quý, vì lúc đầu 2 ae cũng rất thân, rất hiểu cho nhau. nên chỉ muốn hỏi về cái trục của con spindle, cho ae nói lên ý kiến khách quan, vừa để hiểu thêm, vừa cho khách hàng của mình hiểu hơn và nhận định khác đi về còn spindle. Cũng để ko làm ồn ào điện đàn.
Còn chuyện nói xấu nhau trong buôn bán,  giao kèo thì chỉ vạch áo cho người xem lưng, 2 con để qua 1 cái cầu, khi rớt xuống sông thì mấy thằng trên bờ đứng cười nhạo,  còn có thằng cơ hôi lôi chuyện cũ rít ra nói nữa , xong chuyện rồi thì mất nhiều hơn được. 
Nhưng chuyện này đến đây thì mình cũng phải lên tiếng để lấy lại lòng tự trọng rùi. 

Đầu tiên là bác gorlak nghe ai đó nói tui có 2 con spindle,  bác hỏi mua,  vì 2 con spindle tui xem như báu vậy để kết hợp với 2 cái đầu bt 30 nên tôi cất rất kỹ, được giá thì mới bán ko thì thôi.





Và tôi nói giống y như Nam cnc đã nói


Nghỉ 15 phút suy nghĩ

----------


## Nam CNC

Ok bác muốn em nêu ý kiến thì em nói , đây chỉ là ý kiến chủ quan cá nhân

---- Nói cái cốt khoan be bét thì em không không đồng ý , chữ be bé nó ghê lắm , đây có thể là do 1 cha nào đó khi cân bằng động quá thiếu kinh nghiệm nên khoan lệch hoài hehehe , cuối cùng cũng xong nhưng nó nhiều lổ hơn bình thường

---- Kinh nghiệm tháo nhiều con nếu hãng nó khoan cân bằng thì sau khi xong nó hay quét lớp sơn đen lên , do đó quan sát các lổ , nếu lổ nó sáng hay rỉ sét là do khoan lần sau , còn lổ đó có sơn đen thì xem như hãng nó làm từ ban đầu

----Việc khoan như vậy thì có gì không thì em không biết , nhưng em thấy chổ khoan cân bằng ấy có đường kính lớn hơn chổ ghép bạc dạn nên nói nó yếu hay gãy do mỏi thì chổ nào yếu phải xảy ra chổ đó trước mà khi nào nó mỏi để gãy thì nhờ bác ducduy nhớ lại kiến thức khi học tính giúp em 1 phát ra con số cho nó rõ để anh em còn an tâm xài khi biết thời gian nào nó sẽ gãy.

----Cái cuối cùng thì việc này để 2 ông giải quyết đi , phiền thấy ớn ..... 1 ông thì chịu khó chơi luôn cặp bạc trước sau test quay biết liền , 1 ông thì rõ ràng cho người ta an tâm , nói cứ làm hết đi không chịu thì gửi đây tui lấy về làm cho sau đó tính phí còn không chịu nữa cứ hoàn tiền cho nó uy tín.


Còn cái cuối cùng thì không làm để tui thay bạc cho tui tính phí , tui đem đấu giá bảo đảm ông KTShung ổng nhảy vào mua ổng chế cái máy phay mộng thứ 2 , bao năng suất tăng gấp 3 so với con đầu ổng làm , em nó 2.2kw , 18Krpm , lõi roto phi hơn 50mm, đủ gá con dao ghép mảnh phay 1 phát ăn luôn như cái clip máy nước ngoài........ à mà thôi , ông KTShung cũng khó tính lắm em trốn đây.

----------


## Diyodira

2 con spin mà chỉ có 1.5 chai thì là ze chai chứ báu vật gì ông, cao thủ mà bán giá vậy thì hiểu rồi, sát sườn rồi thì còn đổ gì nữa, còn phần bác với Golak thôi.

giờ bác phải làm sao cho hài hòa để khách hàng bớt ôm cục tức.

tks

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy các bác căng thẳng quá nên thôi từ từ chuyện đâu còn có đó.
1/ Test xem spindle hoạt động ra sao. Nếu êm thì xài tiếp còn ko êm thì mang cho lão Nam mập ổng cân cho, máy cân xịn lắm mà giá cân chắc cao  :Smile: ))).
2/ Về lỗ trên cốt là do ngta cân bằng như thế nào em ko rõ nhưng khoan nát bấy như thế thì ko thể tin dc. Bọn TW công nghệ ko thua gì Nhật thì nên đặt nghi vấn là con này có qua tay thêm Cty VN nào sử dụng hay không. Nhưng chung quy là spindle có chạy không và êm không với bầy lỗ trên đó.
3/ Việc cốt spindle có hỏng hay không với mớ lỗ đó thì nó nằm ngoài kiến thức of em. Nhưng các bác cũng hiểu là Phá hủy mỏi do Ứng suất mỏi và Moment gây mỏi là do rung động với tần suất cao liên tục giống như gập qua lại liên tục miếng sắt. Vậy liên quan đến bạc đạn nó có rơ lớn như vậy hay không? Còn việc lan truyền vết nứt thì hình như pp khoan lỗ là 1 trong những pp cách ly lan truyền vết nứt thì phải :3.
Em chém gió hơi nhiều haha

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> 2 con spin mà chỉ có 1.5 chai thì là ze chai chứ báu vật gì ông, cao thủ mà bán giá vậy thì hiểu rồi, sát sườn rồi thì còn đổ gì nữa, còn phần bác với Golak thôi.
> 
> giờ bác phải làm sao cho hài hòa để khách hàng bớt ôm cục tức.
> 
> tks


Bác chưa nghe hết câu chuyện xin đừng vội kết luận, em là người ôm cục tức trước bác gorlak.
Còn chuyện em mua hàng lúc 30 tết thì hàng đó phải là hàng rất cần thiết, giá như vậy vào thời điểm như vậy với em là giá hợp lý.  Ra tết bác nam có thể bán giá gấp 4 lần là chuyện bình thường, vì bán đi thi chắc j sẽ mua lại được con khác rẻ hơn . Khi cần em vẫn múc. Bác có hiểu không bác bao công?

----------


## GORLAK

Trc khi có topic này, đã trao đổi ng mua ráp lại hoàn chỉnh, tặng bạc zin, vệ sinh các thứ, còn test thì để cho chủ của nó tự test, đã ok hết giờ lật kèo? 
Với 1 con spindle mang mớ lỗ nát bét đó bác nào dám xài? Zin nó bảo đảm ko thể.
Nếu mua về ngâm cả tháng xong quay ra đòi đổi trả thì cũng ép ng bán, còn đằng này thấy ko ổn là trao đổi yêu cầu trả hàng ngay lập tức , đồng ý rồi giờ nói gì nữa? 
Nếu nói thẳng ờ hàng này mua mù, bán giá vậy về tự sướng thì thôi tôi vái, mua 2 con kiểu mù mờ 1.5tr, bán lại 1 con cũng mù nốt giá 3tr, với giá đó so với tình trạng như vậy ok ko? Có cao thủ nào dám chắc ok ko?
Vấn đề ở đây là mình muốn giải quyết nội bộ, còn sau đó hàng hóa bán buôn sao ko quan tâm, giờ vác lên đây thì bó tay, biết bao ng dính chưởng cái cách bán hàng vô trách nhiệm.

----------


## terminaterx300

thực sự bác nào bản khoan lên cốt là sai thì từ lưa là chế cháo thì chưa chắc là đã rành món này.  :Wink: 

kinh nghiệm xào chẻ của em cho thấy thằng chiện đó bình thường. khoan thấy khá sâu chứng tỏ là cốt đặc. chứ đám ATC toàn cốt ống khoan kiểu đó vứt mịe nóa oài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ok bác muốn em nêu ý kiến thì em nói , đây chỉ là ý kiến chủ quan cá nhân
> 
> ---- Nói cái cốt khoan be bét thì em không không đồng ý , chữ be bé nó ghê lắm , đây có thể là do 1 cha nào đó khi cân bằng động quá thiếu kinh nghiệm nên khoan lệch hoài hehehe , cuối cùng cũng xong nhưng nó nhiều lổ hơn bình thường
> 
> ---- Kinh nghiệm tháo nhiều con nếu hãng nó khoan cân bằng thì sau khi xong nó hay quét lớp sơn đen lên , do đó quan sát các lổ , nếu lổ nó sáng hay rỉ sét là do khoan lần sau , còn lổ đó có sơn đen thì xem như hãng nó làm từ ban đầu
> 
> ----Việc khoan như vậy thì có gì không thì em không biết , nhưng em thấy chổ khoan cân bằng ấy có đường kính lớn hơn chổ ghép bạc dạn nên nói nó yếu hay gãy do mỏi thì chổ nào yếu phải xảy ra chổ đó trước mà khi nào nó mỏi để gãy thì nhờ bác ducduy nhớ lại kiến thức khi học tính giúp em 1 phát ra con số cho nó rõ để anh em còn an tâm xài khi biết thời gian nào nó sẽ gãy.
> 
> ----Cái cuối cùng thì việc này để 2 ông giải quyết đi , phiền thấy ớn ..... 1 ông thì chịu khó chơi luôn cặp bạc trước sau test quay biết liền , 1 ông thì rõ ràng cho người ta an tâm , nói cứ làm hết đi không chịu thì gửi đây tui lấy về làm cho sau đó tính phí còn không chịu nữa cứ hoàn tiền cho nó uy tín.
> ...


Thanks bác nam! Cuối cùng bác cũng nói lên kinh nghiệm quý báu của bác . Nếu ko phải thanhh toán cái khoản nợ cho Trí nguyên,  chủ bãi ở Đà nẵng,  bạn bè,  và phải lo tiền viện phí cho ông già đang nhập viện thì em cũng gửi tiền lấy lại ngay cho vui vẻ.

----------


## hung1706

> thực sự bác nào bản khoan lên cốt là sai thì từ lưa là chế cháo thì chưa chắc là đã rành món này. 
> 
> kinh nghiệm xào chẻ của em cho thấy thằng chiện đó bình thường. khoan thấy khá sâu chứng tỏ là cốt đặc. chứ đám ATC toàn cốt ống khoan kiểu đó vứt mịe nóa oài


Vãi cả kinh nghiem :3. Thì thằng shino này cot đăc mà đai ca  :Smile: ))). ATC nó khoan len may cái vành của nut lock bac hoac có cái óng lót thì may ra co khoan nát thì thay cái khác vo khoan tiep ko sao  :Big Grin: .
Thoi de xem hóng clip test cua bác chu xong tinh tiep hè. Cơ mà em còn nhỏ chu ko phai tien boi gì cả nen em phắng đay a :3

----------


## GORLAK

Khoan lên cốt ko sai nhe bác, khoan lên cốt hay khoan lên roto đều đc, tùy vào con động cơ đó như thế nào.
Còn việc khoan cả đống lỗ nham nhở, bản thân mình ko chấp nhận được, việc nó có còn zin hay ko, ng bán tự tin thì phải tạo điều kiện cho ng mua, còn kiểu bán xong cuốn gói tìm cách lượn, phủi bỏ trách nhiệm, lại còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm, nếu có giảm giá mình vẫn nhất định ko mua nữa.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Khoan lên cốt ko sai nhe bác, khoan lên cốt hay khoan lên roto đều đc, tùy vào con động cơ đó như thế nào.
> Còn việc khoan cả đống lỗ nham nhở, bản thân mình ko chấp nhận được, việc nó có còn zin hay ko, ng bán tự tin thì phải tạo điều kiện cho ng mua, còn kiểu bán xong cuốn gói tìm cách lượn, phủi bỏ trách nhiệm, lại còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm, nếu có giảm giá mình vẫn nhất định ko mua nữa.


theo kinh nghiệm đua đòi của anh thì đa phần ở VN méo đủ tầm khoan thế này đâu. 

thứ nhất và cơ bản nhất để đi cân bằng động ngon như hãng thì kinh phí same same 1 con spindle như thế, ngon lành cành đào, có khi là brand new chưa dùng, new old stock, chưa có dấu ốc bắt lên máy luôn đó. nên từ bỏ suy nghĩ là ở VN xào chẻ đi. 

còn cha nào đói ăn phá giá thì anh no care  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

còn chuyện nói tới zin hay ko. theo quan điểm với suy nghĩ bản thân ko phải là tiêu chuẩn thế giới, những dòng như shinoh là rẻ tiền đối với bọn nhựt nên chuyện bảo trì sửa đi sửa lại chắc làm hiếm. sửa đi sửa lại nhiều, thay bạc đạn, mông má hay nói chung là maintenance thì đa phần là dòng ATC, cao cấp, cao tốc thôi. 

chủ thớt lẫn người mua đầu nói thẳng cũng là bik mua ở bãi. nói khách quan thì còn bãi từ đâu ra thì trời bik. có thể từ nhựt hoặc có thể từ 1 khu chế xuất ở trên lãnh thổ VN hoặc tệ nhứt là 1 xưởng bèo nhèo nào đó. theo quan điểm cũng là zin.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Trc khi có topic này, đã trao đổi ng mua ráp lại hoàn chỉnh, tặng bạc zin, vệ sinh các thứ, còn test thì để cho chủ của nó tự test, đã ok hết giờ lật kèo? 
> Với 1 con spindle mang mớ lỗ nát bét đó bác nào dám xài? Zin nó bảo đảm ko thể.
> Nếu mua về ngâm cả tháng xong quay ra đòi đổi trả thì cũng ép ng bán, còn đằng này thấy ko ổn là trao đổi yêu cầu trả hàng ngay lập tức , đồng ý rồi giờ nói gì nữa? 
> Nếu nói thẳng ờ hàng này mua mù, bán giá vậy về tự sướng thì thôi tôi vái, mua 2 con kiểu mù mờ 1.5tr, bán lại 1 con cũng mù nốt giá 3tr, với giá đó so với tình trạng như vậy ok ko? Có cao thủ nào dám chắc ok ko?
> Vấn đề ở đây là mình muốn giải quyết nội bộ, còn sau đó hàng hóa bán buôn sao ko quan tâm, giờ vác lên đây thì bó tay, biết bao ng dính chưởng cái cách bán hàng vô trách nhiệm.


Thật sự ko hiểu bác nổi. Tui thấy ko rõ thì tui hỏi cho rỏ để khỏi ôm cục tức. Tui đã đồng ý lấy hàng và có nói rỏ là để tui xoay tiền tui gửi cho, gửi tui lấy con spindle tui bán đi tui gửi lại cho,  vậy là tui đã nghĩ cho khách hàng của mình,  chỉ mong họ hiểu cho tui là đang túng quẩn mới đem hàng để dành của mình ra bán, là tui đang chịu thiệt thòi khi bạn đã thay đổi thỏa thuận buôn bán, mà lý do bạn đưa ra là rất vô lý,  bên trên nếu tôi đảm bảo cho bạn phần cơ khí thì ok,tui sẽ lấy lại hàng xem như tui sui sẻo , vã lại lúc đầu tui nói bán cho con xanh vì thấy bạc đạn còn ngon hơn, cuối giao dịch bạn lại nhất quyết lấy con trắng, vậy tôi có ý lừa đảo không.  Thích thì tui chiều bạn.  Đến lúc bạn mở ra bảo dưỡng,  ổ bi 7 cũ nó rớt ra khỏi vòng bi là chuyện bình thường. Nhưng bạn lại cho là ko bình thường khoan lỗ trên trục để cân bằng động bạn cho là nát bét,  sợ gãy trục,  vậy thì bạn phải đi hỏi chuyên gia trước chứ ko phải là tôi hỏi,  bạn đã làm lại con spindle cho đến nơi đến chốn chưa,  khi bảo dưỡng lại phần cơ khí bạn cũng tính toán có phương án hết rùi chứ?  Bạn quá thiếu lập trường.  bạn mua máy ở bãi nếu mua xong đòi đổi với Lý do đó liệu họ có đánh bạn ko? Bạn ko biết vì sao tui bức xúc với bạn sao. Bạn ép tui phải trả ngay tiền cho bạn trong khi tui đã thông cảm cho bạn, chấp nhận thiệt thòi nhận lại con spindle, thậm chỉ như phải năn nỉ bạn cho tôi thời gian, trong khi có phải lỗi của tôi. Là lỗi của bạn đấy chứ. Tôi đã làm hết khả năng để thỏa mãn nhu cầu cầu của bạn rồi mà . nhưng thái độ của bạn như thế nào có cần tôi gửi hình ko, bay giờ bạn lại nói 2 con spindle đó ko phải của nhật mà của Đài loan, sao lý do kỳ vậy ? Ép quá thì sao bạn biết rùi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác chưa nghe hết câu chuyện xin đừng vội kết luận, em là người ôm cục tức trước bác gorlak.
> Còn chuyện em mua hàng lúc 30 tết thì hàng đó phải là hàng rất cần thiết, giá như vậy vào thời điểm như vậy với em là giá hợp lý.  Ra tết bác nam có thể bán giá gấp 4 lần là chuyện bình thường, vì bán đi thi chắc j sẽ mua lại được con khác rẻ hơn . Khi cần em vẫn múc. Bác có hiểu không bác bao công?


chính bác mới là không hiểu, bán 30 hay mồng 1 thì đó là chuyện của người ta, nói chung người vn ta bao nhiêu người tan gia bại sản cũng vì ham của rẽ, giàu nhanh và tàn cũng chóng, dân bds họ có phép tính vui 1+1=0 là vậy đó, nó rất ý nghĩa trong xh này.

tks

----------


## Tuancoi

> chính bác mới là không hiểu, bán 30 hay mồng 1 thì đó là chuyện của người ta, nói chung người vn ta bao nhiêu người tan gia bại sản cũng vì ham của rẽ, giàu nhanh và tàn cũng chóng, dân bds họ có phép tính vui 1+1=0 là vậy đó, nó rất ý nghĩa trong xh này.
> 
> tks


Bó tay, em đã nói cái đó em xem như báu vật là quyền của em. Nếu gorlak ko xem như báu vật nó có chấp nhận chơi con đó với giá 3 triệu! Em đã nói đc giá mới bán,  ko ép.  Bác hiểu chứ? Lời lẽ của em có j ko phải cũng mong bác thông cảm

----------


## Diyodira

> Thật sự ko hiểu bác nổi. Tui thấy ko rõ thì tui hỏi cho rỏ để khỏi ôm cục tức. Tui đã đồng ý lấy hàng và có nói rỏ là để tui xoay tiền tui gửi cho, gửi tui lấy con spindle tui bán đi tui gửi lại cho,  vậy là tui đã nghĩ cho khách hàng của mình,  chỉ mong họ hiểu cho tui là đang túng quẩn mới đem hàng để dành của mình ra bán, là tui đang chịu thiệt thòi khi bạn đã thay đổi thỏa thuận buôn bán, mà lý do bạn đưa ra là rất vô lý,  bên trên nếu tôi đảm bảo cho bạn phần cơ khí thì ok,tui sẽ lấy lại hàng xem như tui sui sẻo , vã lại lúc đầu tui nói bán cho con xanh vì thấy bạc đạn còn ngon hơn, cuối giao dịch bạn lại nhất quyết lấy con trắng, vậy tôi có ý lừa đảo không.  Thích thì tui chiều bạn.  Đến lúc bạn mở ra bảo dưỡng,  ổ bi 7 cũ nó rớt ra khỏi vòng bi là chuyện bình thường. Nhưng bạn lại cho là ko bình thường khoan lỗ trên trục để cân bằng động bạn cho là nát bét,  sợ gãy trục,  vậy thì bạn phải đi hỏi chuyên gia trước chứ ko phải là tôi hỏi,  bạn đã làm lại con spindle cho đến nơi đến chốn chưa,  khi bảo dưỡng lại phần cơ khí bạn cũng tính toán có phương án hết rùi chứ?  Bạn quá thiếu lập trường.  bạn mua máy ở bãi nếu mua xong đòi đổi với Lý do đó liệu họ có đánh bạn ko? Bạn ko biết vì sao tui bức xúc với bạn sao. Bạn ép tui phải trả ngay tiền cho bạn trong khi tui đã thông cảm cho bạn, chấp nhận thiệt thòi nhận lại con spindle, thậm chỉ như phải năn nỉ bạn cho tôi thời gian, trong khi có phải lỗi của tôi. Là lỗi của bạn đấy chứ. Tôi đã làm hết khả năng để thỏa mãn nhu cầu cầu của bạn rồi mà . nhưng thái độ của bạn như thế nào có cần tôi gửi hình ko, bay giờ bạn lại nói 2 con spindle đó ko phải của nhật mà của Đài loan, sao lý do kỳ vậy ? Ép quá thì sao bạn biết rùi.


đến đây 2 bác tự giải quyết vđ cho ôn hòa được rồi, bác Gorlak năm nay dính sao chổi đành chịu thôi, giờ chỉ có trời mà biết quê quán của em nó, có nói càng thêm rối rắm mất lòng ae trên d đ.

tks

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cốt spindle e thấy toàn khoan chỗ đó, gần chục con BT40 heo mọi e đã tháo ra toàn khoan ở đó, không có con nào khoan trên thân rotor hết. Cả những con motor spindle Fanuc cũng thế, loại tốc độ cao hơn thì gắn đĩa và cân bằng bằng ốc cấy thêm.
> 
> Motor màu xám thì chắc của Shin-oh Japan, còn sơn màu xanh là là Shi-o TW, e so sánh cả trong lẫn ngoài không thấy gì khác nhau.
> 
> Về độ bền, e thấy khoan thế chả ăn thua gì cả, trừ khi lấy búa dọng vào may ra nó mới cong. Cơ bản bây giờ đang chạy thế nào, không êm thì tính tiếp, còn nếu đang êm mà là em thì e cứ để xài.
> 
> Thanks.


Cảm ơn ơn bác nhiều!  Em tin là bác nói đúng

----------


## Tuancoi

Khà khà,  bao công này xử án kỳ ghê!

----------


## dungct

Vụ này là cao thủ bị cao thủ thuốc rồi thuốc lại cao thủ ! 

Mà em thắc mắc là làm sao biết là nó chưa xài khi nó nằm ngoài bãi? Hay tụi Japan nó sx ra rồi cắt dây để tuồn hàng về cho mấy bác xài ?

Toàn cao thủ  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Chuyện vẫn chưa xong, nhưng vì nể 1 cao thủ trên đây nên tạm ko cmt tiếp, còn việc thỏa thuận vẫn cứ thực hiện.

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm ơn ơn bác nhiều!  Em tin là bác nói đúng


khoan ở đâu chả được

phải phân biệt rằng: "khoan chỗ đó" khác với "khoan nát bét chỗ đó".




em này thông số 4kw, 24kr, khoan lên rotor này, có cái thằng nhật phải ngu hơn nó, chứ đâu hẳn khôn hết.


tks

----------


## terminaterx300

"cái trục đường kính nó có bao nhiêu đâu mà ông lấy hết gần nữa thịt thì cân bằng cái kiểu gì"

cá độ nè, mất gì khi gần nửa thịt nó tới đâu.  :Wink:  bác nhìn cái hình nó phán nửa thịt nhưng sợ sai nên thêm câu gần. khẳng còn 60% nhỉ.

----------


## terminaterx300

còn khả năng hàng zin, chưa dùng, leng keng mà chạy rung thì cũng cóa luôn, hàng nhựt á, nguyên zin, leng keng. shinoh luôn. bọn nhựt cũng bựa vãi  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> "cái trục đường kính nó có bao nhiêu đâu mà ông lấy hết gần nữa thịt thì cân bằng cái kiểu gì"
> 
> cá độ nè, mất gì khi gần nửa thịt nó tới đâu.  bác nhìn cái hình nó phán nửa thịt nhưng sợ sai nên thêm câu gần. khẳng còn 60% nhỉ.


cá con khỉ, tôi đánh giá trình của thằng cân bằng chứ tôi có nói gì về chất lượng, hiểu chút nhé.
tks

----------


## terminaterx300

"cái trục đường kính nó có bao nhiêu đâu mà ông lấy hết gần nữa thịt thì cân bằng cái kiểu gì"

đừng thêm "gần nửa thịt" vào nhé, dùng từ cho chuẩn chút, người làm kỹ thuật, cái gì cũng nên phải đo lường, chứ tự suy diễn dễ sai lắm.

bác chém dữ quá hơi lố làm thằng nhỏ sợ run người  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> còn khả năng hàng zin, chưa dùng, leng keng mà chạy rung thì cũng cóa luôn, hàng nhựt á, nguyên zin, leng keng. shinoh luôn. bọn nhựt cũng bựa vãi


đừng phán vậy, bác có chẳc nó là hàng do hãng đưa ra thị trường không, hay bị lỗi, loại 2 (chính xác không cao) ...

chừng nào chính tay bác mua từ hãng, bóc hộp, có bảo hành thì hẳn nói

hàng bãi về vn vẫn có mới nhưng đố ai biết xuất xứ của chúng?

----------


## terminaterx300

cái này em nhớ hùi cấp 1 hay cấp 2 nó có phần gọi là hình như là "biện pháp nói quá"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> "cái trục đường kính nó có bao nhiêu đâu mà ông lấy hết gần nữa thịt thì cân bằng cái kiểu gì"
> 
> đừng thêm "gần nửa thịt" vào nhé, dùng từ cho chuẩn chút, người làm kỹ thuật, cái gì cũng nên phải đo lường, chứ tự suy diễn dễ sai lắm.
> 
> bác chém dữ quá hơi lố làm thằng nhỏ sợ run người


này chém gió chơi chứ kỹ thuật khỉ gì, cho bác cái cốt luôn bác tính được thịt bị mất không mà nói dóc, tui thấy có lòi ra 2 ông tiểu nhân ở topic này rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Chuyện vẫn chưa xong, nhưng vì nể 1 cao thủ trên đây nên tạm ko cmt tiếp, còn việc thỏa thuận vẫn cứ thực hiện.


Bạn gorlak tui nói nãy giờ bạn hiếu chứ,  nếu mấy hôm trước tui điện thoại cho bạn mà bạn nghe máy thì có như hôm nay, bạn đã xé to chuyện này ra.  Bạn nói tui ko gửi địa chỉ nhà cho bạn vì bạn nói trả hàng là trả tiền, bạn dứt tình với tôi.  Bạn xem như tôi lừa bạn, bạn ko tôn trọng tôi, bạn ko thèm ghe lời tôi nói ,.  Vậy tại sao tôi lại phải nghe lời bạn? Bạn hiểu ko, 
 tôi vẫn rất hiểu cho bạn là tiền bạn mua con spindle là tiền mồ hôi,  nước mắt của bạn, nhưng bạn có kế hoạch của bạn thì tôi cũng có kế hoạch trả nợ và đầu tư cho công việc của tôi, bạn thay đổi quyết định là bạn đã làm thay đổi kế hoạch của tôi, bạn phải cho tôi thời gian xoay sở, người thay đổi quyết định là bạn mà. bạn thúc ép tôi, do bạn ko tin tôi sẽ trả lại tiền cho bạn trong thời gian sớm nhất có thể.  bạn cũng cho là tôi nói dối bạn chuyện ông già tôi nằm viện sao.

----------


## Diyodira

> cái này em nhớ hùi cấp 1 hay cấp 2 nó có phần gọi là hình như là "biện pháp nói quá"


vậy chưa học qua phổ thông mà được lên đại học, "thậm xưng"

----------


## terminaterx300

> đừng phán vậy, bác có chẳc nó là hàng do hãng đưa ra thị trường không, hay bị lỗi, loại 2 (chính xác không cao) ...
> 
> chừng nào chính tay bác mua từ hãng, bóc hộp, có bảo hành thì hẳn nói
> 
> hàng bãi về vn vẫn có mới nhưng đố ai biết xuất xứ của chúng?


hàng zin mà, ahihi, nguyên thùng zin luôn. chắc có thằng nào rảnh đi mông má lại rùi bán giá ve chai sang vn chơi để lừa dân xứ này oài. 

còn hàng hãng lỗi, nó ko bán, nó thanh lý ve chai có dc gọi là hàng zin ko bác. ahihi. nhức đầu đó. bác phán cho 1 câu nghe vui cái coi  :Cool:

----------


## terminaterx300

> vậy chưa học qua phổ thông mà được lên đại học, "thậm xưng"


"thậm xưng" em bik nhưng hình như 1 là bộ nó cắt mịe nóa oài, 2 là cô giáo em chết hoặc lấy chồng sớm hoặc sao đóa bỏ qua méo dạy. 

còn em bỏ qua dc phổ thông thì chắc khui ra sẽ nhiều cái hay ho đấy, ahihi. bác khá lớn nhưng ko điềm tĩnh cho lắm  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> hàng zin mà, ahihi, nguyên thùng zin luôn. chắc có thằng nào rảnh đi mông má lại rùi bán giá ve chai sang vn chơi để lừa dân xứ này oài. 
> 
> còn hàng hãng lỗi, nó ko bán, nó thanh lý ve chai có dc gọi là hàng zin ko bác. ahihi. nhức đầu đó. bác phán cho 1 câu nghe vui cái coi


mấy ông này tư duy logic kém quá, zin khác với lỗi, năn nỉ thì tui phán thêm câu nữa đi ngủ nè: linh kiện tốt, ráp vào test không đạt chuẩn, bỏ kho, không hủy thì thanh lý ze chai về đập phân kim, ai ham rẻ mua thì ráng chịu, dùng được thì dùng đừng ý kiến, tiền ít mà đòi hít hàng thơm, đó là hàng zin+lỗi.
tks

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Tuan Coi có nói bao phần cơ khí ngon lành không? Nếu có thì nhận lại, trả lại tiền. 

Nếu chỉ bao ngon phần điện thì bác Golark test phần điện, chạy được thì vui lòng giữ lại, không chạy được thì trả hàng lấy tiền.

----------


## terminaterx300

> mấy ông này tư duy logic kém quá, zin khác với lỗi, năn nỉ thì tui phán thêm câu nữa đi ngủ nè: linh kiện tốt, ráp vào test không đạt chuẩn, bỏ kho, không hủy thì thanh lý ze chai về đập phân kim, ai ham rẻ mua thì ráng chịu, dùng được thì dùng đừng ý kiến, tiền ít mà đòi hít hàng thơm, đó là hàng zin+lỗi.
> tks


dạ vâng, định nghĩa mới là zin plus lỗi. 

em xin nghe, tiền em ít, mua hàng 2nd hỏng về mông má lại. khoe bảo zin plus lỗi but tao mông má rùi, bao test ngon lành, thực tế luôn. test ngon lành okay lượm tiền  :Cool:

----------


## Diyodira

> dạ vâng, định nghĩa mới là zin plus lỗi. 
> 
> em xin nghe, tiền em ít, mua hàng 2nd hỏng về mông má lại. khoe bảo zin plus lỗi but tao mông má rùi, bao test ngon lành, thực tế luôn. test ngon lành okay lượm tiền


chắc khỏi ngủ đêm nay, mần cho xong việc sẵn nói chuyện với bác luôn.

mình phải giữ trái tim công tâm, thì sẽ sáng suốt, minh mẫn, đừng ám muội, ám chỉ một ai đó thì cứ lẫn quẩn trong tù mù và nó thể hiện ra ngay liền.

phải nói ngay thẳng, nói đúng đắn, nói để thay đổi một thói xấu thì phải nói mạnh, việc gì phải sợ.
tks

----------


## Tuancoi

> chắc khỏi ngủ đêm nay, mần cho xong việc sẵn nói chuyện với bác luôn.
> 
> mình phải giữ trái tim công tâm, thì sẽ sáng suốt, minh mẫn, đừng ám muội, ám chỉ một ai đó thì cứ lẫn quẩn trong tù mù và nó thể hiện ra ngay liền.
> 
> phải nói ngay thẳng, nói đúng đắn, nói để thay đổi một thói xấu thì phải nói mạnh, việc gì phải sợ.
> tks


Hai bác dừng lại và đi ngủ .lấy sức khỏe mai còn đi làm kiếm tiền nuôi vợ con. Em ko muốn chuyện đi xa ra khỏi tầm kiểm soát,  chỉ vì bất đồng quang điểm. Quang điểm của em ngay từ đầu là ko muốn làm to chuyện,  để thiên hạ cười chế. Chuyện chỉ là em bực mình với cách xử sự thiếu kinh nghiệm của chú Gorlak nên to tiếng với chú ấy.  Và cũng nói cho mọi người biết ko phải lúc nào phần sai cũng là do người bán. Mà ít nhiều có cả đôi bên.  
Em ko nói là em sẽ ko lấy lại con spindle. Mà là em sẽ lấy lại nó như thế nào.......chứ ko phải lấy lại theo cái kiểu em đi lừa người ta để người ta ra lệnh cho em. Hay em làm sai mà người ta thích đổi lúc nào là đổi là đổi ...ok
Những cuộc gọi nhỡ trên zalo kia vẫn luôn sẵn sàn ghe gọi lại 
Trân trọng

----------


## dungct

Tiền ai mà không tiếc, nhưng vấn để ở đây lả cái Spindle.

Bác Tuancoi liên lạc người bán món này cho bác xem , hình như là không hài lòng thì đổi trả thoải mái đó,  vậy thì cứ đưa nó về chủ cũ của nó là xong. Chẳng lẻ thành viên lâu năm thường giúp đỡ các bác trên diễn đàn mà thấy các bác ấy vì " quá tin tưởng"  đã chót dại lại không ra tay ? Nhọc nhằn chi " vài triệu"  để diễn đàn mất đoàn kết vì món hàng của mình !!

----------


## Diyodira

> Tiền ai mà không tiếc, nhưng vấn để ở đây lả cái Spindle.
> 
> Bác Tuancoi liên lạc người bán món này cho bác xem , hình như là không hài lòng thì đổi trả thoải mái đó,  vậy thì cứ đưa nó về chủ cũ của nó là xong. Chẳng lẻ thành viên lâu năm thường giúp đỡ các bác trên diễn đàn mà thấy các bác ấy vì " quá tin tưởng"  đã chót dại lại không ra tay ? Nhọc nhằn chi " vài triệu"  để diễn đàn mất đoàn kết vì món hàng của mình !!


người ta bán giá "âm sàn" thì đủ hiểu rồi nhé, cao thủ là vậy, bằng cách này hay cách khác miễn không làm thiệt hại cho khách hàng là được, chỉ có người mơ mộng tưởng vớ được món hời mới thành ra nông nỗi, nói thật 2 con đó bán 2tr tui cũng mua mau lẹ chứ đừng nói 1.5tr.

thôi 2 ông bạn tự giải quyết nhau là được rồi, dừng.

tks

----------


## CBNN

> Tiền ai mà không tiếc, nhưng vấn để ở đây lả cái Spindle.
> 
> Bác Tuancoi liên lạc người bán món này cho bác xem , hình như là không hài lòng thì đổi trả thoải mái đó,  vậy thì cứ đưa nó về chủ cũ của nó là xong. Chẳng lẻ thành viên lâu năm thường giúp đỡ các bác trên diễn đàn mà thấy các bác ấy vì " quá tin tưởng"  đã chót dại lại không ra tay ? Nhọc nhằn chi " vài triệu"  để diễn đàn mất đoàn kết vì món hàng của mình !!


Bác có món gì bán hú e nhé ! Tinh thần của bác rất cao . E thích điều đó !
Bác cố gắng khuyên bác Tuấn còi trả lại hàng nhé !  E bảo đảm nếu a Nam ko nhận , e sẽ nhận lại dùm a Nam , để nêu cao tinh thần đoàn kết của dđ .

----------


## solero

"Tranh cãi với khách hàng. Bạn thắng. Khách hàng đi mất."

----------


## GORLAK

> Bạn gorlak tui nói nãy giờ bạn hiếu chứ,  nếu mấy hôm trước tui điện thoại cho bạn mà bạn nghe máy thì có như hôm nay, bạn đã xé to chuyện này ra.  Bạn nói tui ko gửi địa chỉ nhà cho bạn vì bạn nói trả hàng là trả tiền, bạn dứt tình với tôi.  Bạn xem như tôi lừa bạn, bạn ko tôn trọng tôi, bạn ko thèm ghe lời tôi nói ,.  Vậy tại sao tôi lại phải nghe lời bạn? Bạn hiểu ko, 
>  tôi vẫn rất hiểu cho bạn là tiền bạn mua con spindle là tiền mồ hôi,  nước mắt của bạn, nhưng bạn có kế hoạch của bạn thì tôi cũng có kế hoạch trả nợ và đầu tư cho công việc của tôi, bạn thay đổi quyết định là bạn đã làm thay đổi kế hoạch của tôi, bạn phải cho tôi thời gian xoay sở, người thay đổi quyết định là bạn mà. bạn thúc ép tôi, do bạn ko tin tôi sẽ trả lại tiền cho bạn trong thời gian sớm nhất có thể.  bạn cũng cho là tôi nói dối bạn chuyện ông già tôi nằm viện sao.
> Đính kèm 44615Đính kèm 44619


Bác đừng đùa với tôi, với một ng ko dám nhận trách nhiệm của một ng bán hàng thì việc gì tôi phải này kia với bác, vì tinh tưởng, gọi là thành viên lâu năm mà buôn bán như phường chợ búa, tôi mua về mà quăng đó vài ba tháng xong lu loa lên thì ae trên này chửi tôi ko ngại.

----------


## ktshung

Nếu bác Tuancoi không nhớ mình là ai thì để mình kể câu chuyện của mình cho bác nhớ. Cách đây 3 tháng sau những trao đổi qua lại bác với mình thống nhất mua bán như sau:
- 1 cặp ray 20 dài 500: bác nói hàng tồn kho mới keng xà beng giá 1tr
- 1 cây visme hành trình 300 đủ BK-BF: Bác cũng nói hàng tồn kho ổ bi còn chưa chạy giá 1,2tr
- Một cái khớp nối bác ấy chụp ảnh, là khớp xịn giá 150k
Nói thật giá đó mình nghĩ là cao nhưng vì Cần Việc và Được Việc nên mình OK.  Tiền bac OK xong bác gửi ra cho mình như sau:
- Cặp ray tương đối mới nhưng dài 460. (40mm không nhiều nhưng hụt hành trình của mình và các chi tiết mình đã phay xong)
- Một cây visme tàn tạ đúng nghĩa, tháo bi ra mỡ đen thui mạt sắt dính đầy. Nó là cây visme tệ nhất mình từng thấy.
- Một cái khớp nối hoàn toàn khác, TQ lởm và dùng khoan khoan đại cho đúng cốt, khớp đó mới keng người ta bán 80k
Mình điện yêu cầu đổi cho đúng mặt hàng hoặc trả lại tiền bác kêu mẹ bác nằm viện (giờ đọc câu chuyện mấy bác ở trên mới biết nhà bác hình như luôn nằm viện), rồi than thở tiền đóng viện phí hết rồi, khớp bị bạn lấy mất (mất rồi vẫn đăng ảnh bán?  :Big Grin: ) .... Đủ các kiểu lý do, than vãn càm ràm, cù nhây cù nhưa. Đến khi mình dọa đem lên diễn đàn mới chịu đổi cho mình cặp ray thành 1 cặp 25 dài 540 cũ. 
Mình mua bán cũng có khi bực mình, như với bac Diyodira hay Minh Nhat. Nhưng mình vẫn nghĩ họ làm ăn đang hoàng, chẳng qua sơ suất.
Nhưng lần này qua câu chuyện này mình thấy riêng bác không đàng hoàng. Mình lên tiếng cảnh báo anh em diễn đàn ko nên làm ăn buôn bác với bác này. Mình nói và chịu trach nhiêm mọi lời mình nói, ai cần hỏi gì xin gọi SĐT dưới chữ ký, nếu cần bằng chứng câu chuyện mình nói mình sẵn sàng post lên....

----------

Diyodira, GORLAK, Mysefl, vufree

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Dungct lo mà dạy học đi , tranh thủ rãnh ra bãi ôm đồ về bán , cũng có nói chuyện và quen biết đừng có xàm xí ở đây , cố leo lên thạc sỹ thì cố gắng cách nói chuyện cư xử , đừng để tui thù oán thì tui chơi cho hết à , nói thẳng ra là tui biết ông là ai , đừng nghĩ rằng tạo nick ảo mà che dấu , mà kém hơn 2 tuổi , là đàn em cùng trường thì cũng hiểu nhé .... mà thằng này nổi nóng nên ra bãi gặp nhau thì thằng này phang thẳng .


Mấy ông cứ lôi tui ra hoài , tui buôn bán rất rõ ràng , đánh giá tình trạng đúng khi bán , do đó ông Tuấn còi đừng nói ôm cục tức ở đây , tui chưa làm gì thì nói chưa làm gì , bán mù thì bán mù , sao ông không nói hôm 30 tui muốn rộng nhà thì tui bán giá mù như bãi , có 2 con , 1 con tốt , 1 con xấu , ông đã bán hết với cái giá quá lời rồi , tui còn giúp ông mua collet và nut chả thèm tính phí tính công ..... thôi sau này đừng liên lạc tui.

----------


## ktshung

> @ Dungct lo mà dạy học đi , tranh thủ rãnh ra bãi ôm đồ về bán , cũng có nói chuyện và quen biết đừng có xàm xí ở đây , cố leo lên thạc sỹ thì cố gắng cách nói chuyện cư xử , đừng để tui thù oán thì tui chơi cho hết à , nói thẳng ra là tui biết ông là ai , đừng nghĩ rằng tạo nick ảo mà che dấu , mà kém hơn 2 tuổi , là đàn em cùng trường thì cũng hiểu nhé .... mà thằng này nổi nóng nên ra bãi gặp nhau thì thằng này phang thẳng .
> 
> 
> Mấy ông cứ lôi tui ra hoài , tui buôn bán rất rõ ràng , đánh giá tình trạng đúng khi bán , do đó ông Tuấn còi đừng nói ôm cục tức ở đây , tui chưa làm gì thì nói chưa làm gì , bán mù thì bán mù , sao ông không nói hôm 30 tui muốn rộng nhà thì tui bán giá mù như bãi , có 2 con , 1 con tốt , 1 con xấu , ông đã bán hết với cái giá quá lời rồi , tui còn giúp ông mua collet và nut chả thèm tính phí tính công ..... thôi sau này đừng liên lạc tui.


Nam Sờ Pín nóng quá, thôi thu lại thay bạc đi đấu giá tớ nhảy zô hốt cho, hehehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Tiền ai mà không tiếc, nhưng vấn để ở đây lả cái Spindle.
> 
> Bác Tuancoi liên lạc người bán món này cho bác xem , hình như là không hài lòng thì đổi trả thoải mái đó,  vậy thì cứ đưa nó về chủ cũ của nó là xong. Chẳng lẻ thành viên lâu năm thường giúp đỡ các bác trên diễn đàn mà thấy các bác ấy vì " quá tin tưởng"  đã chót dại lại không ra tay ? Nhọc nhằn chi " vài triệu"  để diễn đàn mất đoàn kết vì món hàng của mình !!


ông này dạy học hả, sao nói thấy cạn quá vậy, hiểu giá trị spindle này chưa? thấy giá bán nó ntn chưa? mà "ngây thơ" đổ đống xăng vào lửa, thực sự tôi định không nói vì nghĩ tính ông Spin hiền bỏ qua, nhưng như này thì xin lỗi người ta được rồi, chứ tui sợ chuyển không hay xảy ra.

còn phần bác Gorlak nên thuận theo ý Tuancoi đỡ được phần nào hay phần đó, còn không bỏ được thì bỏ, của đi thay người, vì trong giao dịch này bác không có lý lẽ để thắng, lỗi nó xuất phát từ bên trong, mà người bán bảo không đụng đậy gì thì chịu, mình hiểu Gorlak ấm ức thật nhưng càng theo đuổi càm ấm ức hơn, thiệt hại nhiều hơn.

tks

----------

CBNN, GORLAK

----------


## CBNN

> còn phần bác Gorlak nên thuận theo ý Tuancoi đỡ được phần nào hay phần đó, còn không bỏ được thì bỏ, của đi thay người, vì trong giao dịch này bác không có lý lẽ để thắng, lỗi nó xuất phát từ bên trong, mà người bán bảo không đụng đậy gì thì chịu, mình hiểu Gorlak ấm ức thật nhưng càng theo đuổi càm ấm ức hơn, thiệt hại nhiều hơn.
> 
> tks


Em cũng nghĩ vậy .

----------


## CKD

Mình cũng dính phót mua hàng hoài... nhưng mà trong sự vụ này thấy cả hai đều có phần lỗi nên cả hai lựa lời mà trao đổi với nhau.
- Mua bán thuần là thỏa thuận của hai cá nhân, mà giao dịch không thành công thì lôi cả tiểu sử món hàng ra để dẫn chứng, làm phiền đến người khác theo kiểu này là không nên. Chưa nói... mua giá 1/2 cho cả 2, xong bán lại 1 với giá 1 vậy thì đúng chất thương mại mua bán rồi. Tiểu sử món hàng có ý nghĩa gì mà cứ lôi với kéo?
- Là người bán bảo không biết gì về món đồ của mình thì cũng chẵng mấy ai chịu tin khi lâm vào hoàn cảnh này. Vậy nên mọi vấn đề nên tập trung vào các thỏa thuận.
- Là người mua thì cũng đúng chất ham của rẻ thôi. Con shioh này tuy không phải dòng đỉnh của đỉnh. Nhưng đã được nhiều anh em trải nghiệm và xác nhận nó ngon trong tầm giá, có những lúc hình như giá thị trường lên đến 6tr một con thì phải. Nếu so về chất thì chất lừ so với mấy con china "củ đục" lõm òm mà thị trường gỗ đang dùng. Có bao nhiêu bác ở đây dám bỏ nhiều xèng hơn cho đồ tốt chị na? Nên khi biết có shioh giá thấp thì cũng muốn ôm về.

Là mua bán... thật sự rất ít ai chấp nhận không hài lòng thì trả hàng. Các bác ấy không biết thế nào, nhưng cá nhân không chấp nhận chuyện ấy. Người bán chịu trách nhiệm công bố đúng tình trạng món hàng. Trách nhiệm nằm trên các thỏa thuận, không phải trên việc tin tưởng hay không tin tưởng. Nếu có giao kèo lấy hàng về dùng, không hài lòng thì đổi trả thì cứ đổi trả. Nếu không có thỏa thuận ấy thì việc đổi trả là qua thương lượng và không quy thành thiếu trách nhiệm hay không? Mà thường.. giao kèo kiểu này chỉ có khi người bán muốn bán được hàng. Chứ không thì chẵng mấy khi có, thỏa thuận kiểu này thường thiệt cho người bán hơn người mua. Ai biết được người mua xong về đục phá thế nào? Đừng nói một hai ngày.... chỉ cần dùng búa khỏ một phát chưa mất 1 giây coi như vứt món hàng.
Còn việc mua bán tù mù là rủi ro cho cả hai, và khi chấp nhận giao dịch thì chấp nhận rủi ro. Vậy thì đôi co làm gì? Với cương vị là người mua, nếu phải mua mù thì phải có lòng tin mới dám bỏ tiền. Niềm tin ấy có đúng hay không thì phụ thuộc bản lĩnh của người mua.. không thể trách người bán lừa phỉnh được.

Check lại các thỏa thuận đã được đưa lên đây. Thì sự việc thế này.
- Người bán bảo là motor nguyên ZIN. ZIN ở đây là người bán chưa có thọt cờ lê vào và dấu tích để lại trên đó có thể khẳng định đã rất lâu rồi chưa có ai thọt cờ lê vào. Còn lâu hơn nữa đã bị ai làm gì chưa thì chưa xác định. Do bạc hư nên cũng chẵng có test tiết gì, nếu có thì chỉ lấy VOM đo kiểm. Mấy cái info này.. thì thấy được trình bày đầy đủ và không ai phản pháo gì.
- Người mua thì chắc chắc cũng công nhận các tuyên bố của người bán. Chỉ té ngữa khi đã phẫu thuật em nó, nếu phát hiện nó không ZIN thì phải hồi ngay khi nhận hàng rồi. Khi đã giải phẫu rồi thì vấn đề trở nên khác.

Lôi lên đây chém nhau thì cũng một mớ cảm tính xác định này nọ. Xin hỏi? Có ai chứng minh được mua bán trên là lừa đảo, treo đầu dê bán thịt chó gì gì đó hay không? Có ai chứng minh được con spindle ấy đã từng được mổ xẻ sau khi lấy từ bãi phế thải về? Có ai chứng minh được trong các thỏa thuận có thỏa thuận nào kiểu như bao sử dụng, đã check, đã kiểm tra v.v...? Cá nhân chỉ thấy một điều là con spindle phải được bảo trì thì mới sử dụng được. Mà bảo trì thì.. xin lỗi Nam gầy hay Nam mập dù đã bảo trì 100 hay 200 con mà phán bảo trì xong ngon như mới thì đây cũng éo tin chứ đừng nói ai khác. Nội chuyện tháo ra bảo trì thôi... thì nhiều khi đã làm con spindle tè le rồi.

Tóm lại là 2 bác còn bao nhiêu hình ảnh lưu trử lịch sử trao đổi quang lên đây xem hết xem thế nào? Người nào cũng bảo người kia là sai, rồi bảo nể người này, thích người nọ nên không công khai. Xí... đã dám đưa nhau lên đây thì ngại gì mấy cái linh tinh ấy.. biết đâu những cái đang được cố tình không công bố ấy mới chính là thỏa thuận mà mọi người cần xem nhất?

Còn nếu không trưng thêm được gì thì nên thế này:
- Bác chủ thớt chỉ tham khảo ý kiến xem.. liệu hãng có cân bằng động motor theo kiểu này. Và chỉ dừng ở mức này, đừng lôi cái giao dịch nữa vời vào, cũng đừng xem nó hay vàng bạc gì đó. Quý như vàng là việc của bác, và đổi vàng lấy tiền cũng là bác. Kết quả nó là gì thì nó cũng chỉ là giá trị quy đổi thôi.
- Nếu là tranh chấp mua bán... thì lại là chuyện khác. Các bằng chứng giao dịch của cả hai cần được trung hết lên để mọi người có cái nhìn khách quan. Như đã nói, ai cũng trưng ra.. nhưng đó là bằng chứng có lợi cho mình thì cũng chẵng phán được ai đúng ai sai đâu.

Diễn đàn ngày càng có nhiều người mua bà bán... thấy hàng hóa thông thương cũng là điều đáng mừng. Nó giúp được rất nhiều bác có được cái mình cần. Nhưng qua đó thì tần suất trạnh kiện giao dịch cũng tăng lên, điều này cũng là điều khó tránh. Chỉ mong là mọi người khi tham gia giao dịch thì cần cẩn trọng hơn mà thôi.
- Uy tín mua bán, không phải cứ nhiều bài viết, là thành viên lâu năm thì uy tín. Uy tín là cái mà họ đóng góp hy sinh cho cộng đồng. Chứ lâu năm và nhiều bài viết thì đơn giản. Rãnh hơi tham gia chém gió nhiều là được thôi  :Smile: .
- Uy tín muốn biết được cần phải tìm hiểu chứ không phải không thấy report trên diễn đàn là uy tín. Rất nhiều bác đính nhiều giao dịch lem nhem. Nhưng người mua vì giá trị nhỏ và ngại phiền phức nên chẵng mấy ai lên tiếng.
- Uy tín ở VN càng ít hơn khi giá trị con người ngày càng rẻ mạt. Pháp luật không nghiêm, đừng nói trên diễn đàn, ngoài đời thật lừa nhau vài tỉ xong qua tỉnh khác vẫn làm ăn phè phè.
- Trở lại mua bán thì.. "của rẻ là của ôi" gần như luôn đúng. Gần như vì cũng có lúc cần tiền nên người ta bán rẻ, còn thường thì người bán chỉ bán rẻ.. khi món đó không thể bán đắt hơn. Lý do tại sao.. thì mọi người chắc cũng hiểu rồi.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CBNN, emptyhb, Gamo, TigerHN, tiinicat

----------


## Thai Khang

> Bác đừng đùa với tôi, với một ng ko dám nhận trách nhiệm của một ng bán hàng thì việc gì tôi phải này kia với bác, vì tinh tưởng, gọi là thành viên lâu năm mà buôn bán như phường chợ búa, tôi mua về mà quăng đó vài ba tháng xong lu loa lên thì ae trên này chửi tôi ko ngại.


Thôi chuyện cũng đã rồi bỏ được thì bỏ đi, mất tiền thì coi như còn tìm lại được chứ uy tín mất thì coi như xong đời.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác CKD nói như đúng rồi, bác dám bỏ 5-7 củ ra mua con spindle hay servo về rồi vác búa ra đập, xong kiếm chuyện, kiếm cớ gây khó dễ cho ng bán ko? Xin lỗi ah, ng cố tình làm chuyện đó là cố tình có tà tâm rồi, xin ko nói sâu hơn.
Còn e bỏ tiền ra mua để vác về xài, tâm lý nâng niu, tiền kiếm xót nha bác, vác về đc món hàng be bét vậy cỡ bác CKD dám tự tin xài ko?
Khi đã thấy nó ko ổn là liên hệ ngay lập tức, chứ ko phải ngâm đó rồi mới yêu cầu. 
@Tuancoi: bác giao dịch mua bán trc sau bất nhất, tui giao hàng tới tận nhà, đã nhận đc mà tiền tui còn chưa thấy, ở đây ko quen biết thì còn khuya làm kiểu đó. Đã vậy còn cù nhây, trao đổi xong lại còn ko gởi hàng, ngay cả.lúc này món hàng tui mua tới giờ vẫn chưa thấy, trong khi tiền chắc bác ăn nhậu hết rồi. 
Tui đã rất thoải mái, có 1 phần nhận mình hấp tấp nên đã thỏa thuận ráp con spindle đó lịa hoagn chỉnh với bạc mới, vô mỡ mới rồi mới trả lại bác, bác muốn gì nữa? 
Nói tới bác than ông già bác bệnh, bác ốm, vợ bác mới đẻ, con bác còn nhỏ, lo chăm con giao hàng trễ nải, tui ok luôn, tạo điều kiện, vậy mà nc kiểu chợ búa.
Tui đã muốn êm xui mà bác ko muốn, tui ok luôn, coi như tui ngu gặp phải ng như bác. Bác cứ ôm mớ tiền đó mua thuốc cho cả nhà bác uống đi nhe, ráng ăn dọng cho hết bệnh, còn bệnh hoài la do bác ăn ở ko có đạo đức.

----------


## chetaocnc

chúng ta nên xem nó là một bài hoc cho tất cả anh em! riêng em cũng sẽ rút kinh nghiệm để hoàn thiện hơn việc bán hàng

----------


## Tuấn

Dừng lại đi cụ Gorlak, nóng quá mất bình tĩnh rồi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hoctap256

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
đề nghị các bác  làm 1 nhậu..........sau khi tất cả đã đủ phê  rồi cùng ôm nhau bỏ qua lầm lỗi rút kinh nghiệm theo sợ dây của nhà sản  :Smile: ). 

còn vụ này em xin có ý kiến như này : 
Người bán hàng nên nói dúng khai rõ tình hình sản phẩm trước khi bán hàng tránh tình trạng sốc phản vệ  dẫn đến đột tử với người nhận hàng. 
Khi đã đủ thông tin từ ng cung cấp bán  thì  người mua  quyết định mua hay không cấm thắc mắc , chỉ được thắc mắc khi hàng ko đúng miêu tả người bán. Khi đó  trả lại hàng  luôn và ngay ko nói nhiều đau dạ dày  :Big Grin:  
mua đồ cũ  chấp nhận hên xui vì giá bèo, còn muốn đẹp như  ngọc trinh hay 2500$/ shot thì lại là chuyện khác.

Còn 3 cái chuyện hẹn hò lấy lý do em cũng thấy cần phải loại bỏ ra khỏi khu vực mua bán . 
chỉ có Hẹn và chốt .... thà hẹn dài ngày ra rồi gửi sớm còn hơn hẹn sớm mà  mãi sau mới gửi là ae ko ai thoải mái cả. :Mad:

----------


## GORLAK

> đề nghị các bác  làm 1 nhậu..........sau khi tất cả đã đủ phê  rồi cùng ôm nhau bỏ qua lầm lỗi rút kinh nghiệm theo sợ dây của nhà sản ). 
> 
> còn vụ này em xin có ý kiến như này : 
> Người bán hàng nên nói dúng khai rõ tình hình sản phẩm trước khi bán hàng tránh tình trạng sốc phản vệ  dẫn đến đột tử với người nhận hàng. 
> Khi đã đủ thông tin từ ng cung cấp bán  thì  người mua  quyết định mua hay không cấm thắc mắc , chỉ được thắc mắc khi hàng ko đúng miêu tả người bán. Khi đó  trả lại hàng  luôn và ngay ko nói nhiều đau dạ dày  
> mua đồ cũ  chấp nhận hên xui vì giá bèo, còn muốn đẹp như  ngọc trinh hay 2500$/ shot thì lại là chuyện khác.
> 
> Còn 3 cái chuyện hẹn hò lấy lý do em cũng thấy cần phải loại bỏ ra khỏi khu vực mua bán . 
> chỉ có Hẹn và chốt .... thà hẹn dài ngày ra rồi gửi sớm còn hơn hẹn sớm mà  mãi sau mới gửi là ae ko ai thoải mái cả.


Tiền đã giao mà hàng ko nhận đc, theo bác có phải là lừa bịp, ăn cướp ko? Vậy mà còn lên đây ra vẻ như tội nghiệp, dù nó 1tr hay 1đ đi nữa mà làm ăn thất đức là ăn cướp.

----------


## hoctap256

> Tiền đã giao mà hàng ko nhận đc, theo bác có phải là lừa bịp, ăn cướp ko? Vậy mà còn lên đây ra vẻ như tội nghiệp, dù nó 1tr hay 1đ đi nữa mà làm ăn thất đức là ăn cướp.


E thấy bác nói sai sai cái gì ....... hàng nhận được  đã tháo ra và đã trả lại thì đúng hơn thì phải ......hay em theo dõi thiếu sót phần nào ?

----------


## ktshung

> E thấy bác nói sai sai cái gì ....... hàng nhận được  đã tháo ra và đã trả lại thì đúng hơn thì phải ......hay em theo dõi thiếu sót phần nào ?


Cu Trường môi dày ồn ào quá, chuẩn bị đón thằng anh ra thăm chơi chưa

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là 2 bác có tổng cộng bao nhiêu cái giao dịch đã và đang diễn ra? Cái nào đã xong, cái nào chưa xong?...
Riêng cái vụ spindle này thì nó thế nào, tiền đã trao hàng đã giao và cuối cùng là thương lượng trả? Qua theo dõi vụ spindle thì thấy đã mua bán xong.. giờ là hàng đã trả nhưng chưa hoàn tiền. Liệu còn giao dịch dở dang nào khác?

Còn xin lỗi á, đúng là không phải chuyện của mình. Nhưng nó không phải là không có... việc người mua về lấy búa khỏ không phải là chưa hề có. Và không bao giờ có ngoại lệ là không có. Spindle thì tần suất giao dịch ít chứ xì tép thì không biết bao nhiêu bác thọt búa vào khỏ để lấy buley ra rồi. Tôi đã chứng kiến nhiều vụ thế này, khỏ đến móp thậm chí cong trục, rớt rotor luôn kìa. Vậy nên vạn nhất thì không loại trừ trường hợp nào cả. Ai khi sự việc vỡ lỡ cũng nói tốt về mình cũng thường tình thôi.. yêu đồ như yêu con  :Big Grin: . Lắm người đẻ con ra rồi biến nó thành công cụ kiếm tiền, đài ải nó đi bán vé số, lao động khổ sai gì đấy. Xã hội cũng không ít đau.

Ngay cả những siêu thị đang phát hay gần chết. Có chương trình đổi trả thì cũng chẵng ai chấp nhận khách hàng mổ tử thi cả. Chẵng những thế tem nhãn, màn bảo vệ cũng không được lột. Khi trả hàng thì hộp sách giấy tờ đầy đủ. Tất nhiên.. sự việc sẽ được hiểu khác đi nếu có thỏa thuận riêng. Đại loại ví dụ thế này: do hàng mua mù và đang trong tình trạng không hoạt động. Nếu về tui bảo trì xong mà phát hiện cháy cuộn hay gì thì gởi trả nhe. Nếu Ok thì việc mổ xẻ xong gởi trả nó rất ư là bình thường. Nếu không có thỏa thuận thì việc đổi trả là thương lượng phát sinh sau giao dịch. Nó chẵng liên quan gì đến trách & nhiệm vì nó nằm ngoài các thỏa thuận.

Riêng cái vụ spindle thì phía trên tôi cũng có hỏi vài câu hy vọng là hiểu đúng và rỏ. Giờ hỏi lại nè.
- Người bán có đảm bảo motor hoạt động hoàn hảo. Hay hỏi rộng hơn là người bán đã thỏa thuận những gì về món hàng? Có bao đổi trả nếu không hài lòng không?
- Người mua ngay khi nhận món hàng có ý kiến ngay hay sau khi giải phẩu mới ý kiến? Lúc mới nhận hàng có công nhận những gì người bán nói là đúng.
- Kể cả bác chủ thớt cũng vậy... trình bày từ đầu đến giờ thì cũng thiếu rỏ ràng. Sự việc đã lở, 1 là kết thúc hai là làm tới nơi tới chốn. Vì phiền nhiễu người khác thì cũng phiền rồi. Mà dỡ dỡ ương ương thì chẵng ai biết thế nào mà lần.

Còn việc vài triệu hay vài chục triệu thì ý nghĩa giao dịch như nhau, chỉ khác nhau ở giá trị. Thỏa thuận là thỏa thuận, tin tưởng là tin tưởng. Đừng có nhập nhằng giá trị lớn hay nhỏ để bỏ qua hay truy cứu. Lớn với người này nhưng nhỏ với người khác là bình thường.
Có những món đồ, đừng nói mua 1 bán 4 mà nhiều món bản thân tôi mua 1 bán 10 luôn kìa. Món hàng mua có 100K, mất 1 ngày tha phương mới mua được. Vậy chí ít phải định giá món hàng là 1 ngày công + giá mua món hàng. Nên món hàng bán 1000K mua bán mù nó bình thường lắm. Nếu bỏ công test để xác định chất lượng mất thêm 1/2 ngày thì giá phải 1500K, muốn bảo hành này nọ thì + thêm 10-20% nữa. Nếu mua bán thì tôi định giá vậy, anh đồng ý thì mua, không đồng ý thì thôi. Rất bình thường. Cái này gọi là giao dịch dân sự giữa các cá nhân. Thuần là thỏa thuận.

----------

emptyhb, Gamo, TigerHN

----------


## GORLAK

> E thấy bác nói sai sai cái gì ....... hàng nhận được  đã tháo ra và đã trả lại thì đúng hơn thì phải ......hay em theo dõi thiếu sót phần nào ?


Có món khác nữa bác, lần lữa ko thèm ship, tới giờ vẫn ko thấy đâu.

----------


## GORLAK

> Cơ bản là 2 bác có tổng cộng bao nhiêu cái giao dịch đã và đang diễn ra? Cái nào đã xong, cái nào chưa xong?...
> Riêng cái vụ spindle này thì nó thế nào, tiền đã trao hàng đã giao và cuối cùng là thương lượng trả? Qua theo dõi vụ spindle thì thấy đã mua bán xong.. giờ là hàng đã trả nhưng chưa hoàn tiền. Liệu còn giao dịch dở dang nào khác?
> 
> Còn xin lỗi á, đúng là không phải chuyện của mình. Nhưng nó không phải là không có... việc người mua về lấy búa khỏ không phải là chưa hề có. Và không bao giờ có ngoại lệ là không có. Spindle thì tần suất giao dịch ít chứ xì tép thì không biết bao nhiêu bác thọt búa vào khỏ để lấy buley ra rồi. Tôi đã chứng kiến nhiều vụ thế này, khỏ đến móp thậm chí cong trục, rớt rotor luôn kìa. Vậy nên vạn nhất thì không loại trừ trường hợp nào cả. Ai khi sự việc vỡ lỡ cũng nói tốt về mình cũng thường tình thôi.. yêu đồ như yêu con . Lắm người đẻ con ra rồi biến nó thành công cụ kiếm tiền, đài ải nó đi bán vé số, lao động khổ sai gì đấy. Xã hội cũng không ít đau.
> 
> Ngay cả những siêu thị đang phát hay gần chết. Có chương trình đổi trả thì cũng chẵng ai chấp nhận khách hàng mổ tử thi cả. Chẵng những thế tem nhãn, màn bảo vệ cũng không được lột. Khi trả hàng thì hộp sách giấy tờ đầy đủ. Tất nhiên.. sự việc sẽ được hiểu khác đi nếu có thỏa thuận riêng. Đại loại ví dụ thế này: do hàng mua mù và đang trong tình trạng không hoạt động. Nếu về tui bảo trì xong mà phát hiện cháy cuộn hay gì thì gởi trả nhe. Nếu Ok thì việc mổ xẻ xong gởi trả nó rất ư là bình thường. Nếu không có thỏa thuận thì việc đổi trả là thương lượng phát sinh sau giao dịch. Nó chẵng liên quan gì đến trách & nhiệm vì nó nằm ngoài các thỏa thuận.
> 
> Riêng cái vụ spindle thì phía trên tôi cũng có hỏi vài câu hy vọng là hiểu đúng và rỏ. Giờ hỏi lại nè.
> - Người bán có đảm bảo motor hoạt động hoàn hảo. Hay hỏi rộng hơn là người bán đã thỏa thuận những gì về món hàng? Có bao đổi trả nếu không hài lòng không?
> ...


Nếu ng bán mua 1 bán lại cho ng khác bằng 10 giá trị khi lấy mà nó ok, cảm thấy đáng so với món tiền bỏ ra thì bao nhiêu cũng múc, còn bỏ tiền ra vớ phải ve chai đúng nghĩa thì có cam tâm ko?
Còn yêu cầu trả hàng là vừa về tháo ra coi là yêu cầu đổi ngay, chả phải lăn tăn coi "có ráng" chút nào đó để tự trấn an hay ko, còn việc tháo nó ra rồi cũng có thành ý ờ thôi giờ lỡ tháo ra nó ko như ý, nên thôi vệ sinh luôn, cho thêm cái bạc mới, ráp lại ngon lành xong mới vác trả, vậy thì muốn thế nào? Có thành ý hợp tác vậy mà còn nc vô trách nhiệm, vô giáo dục phường chợ búa. 
Hàng đơn khác khách đã trả đủ tiền vẫn ko chịu ship hàng, gần cả tháng ko thấy, hỏi tới lại viện lý do, mà hình như nhiều ng bị cũng có nhiêu đó lý do.

----------


## biết tuốt

mua bán hàng không đúng ý bực 1 nhưng thất hẹn nó bực 10,  thôi bác tuấn còi hoàn trả lại cho bác gorlak cho vui vẻ cả 2 bên , kẹt thì hẹn chính xác  thời gian hoàn trả 
lần trước e mua của bác 10 con motor , e cũng dài cổ đến 2 tháng bác mới gủi 9 con  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   . thôi em cũng nhắm mắt cho qua xong chuyện , những hàng giá trị cao hơn người ta k bỏ qua được ,
dạo này thấy nhiều bác mua hàng bị giựt đến chục củ , cũng có bác bán hàng bị mỗi ông nợ 500-1 củ , lâu lâu k thấy trả đòi thì lại bẩu có vài đồng mà xoắn lên  :Wink:  
áp dụng luật chợ vào fr thôi

----------


## khangscc

Dạo này nhiều cụ giống em nhỉ ? Không biết các cục đã thấu hiểu nỗi khổ của em chưa khi em mới lập topic với bác TrungLe nhỉ, còn nhớ lúc đó các cụ có vẻ gay gắt về topic của em lắm ! Tùy theo cách ứng xử của đôi bên mà có kết cục tốt hay xấu, hiện tại em và bác trungle đã bình đẳng hóa vì tụi em đã giải quyết ổn thỏa mọi việc và đều có thành ý cả. Nếu sự việc một trong các bên không có thành ý thì vẫn đi đến cao trào và chắc chắn không giải quyết được gì cả ! Thân !

----------


## Tuancoi

Lúc này tôi đã mất bình tĩnh vì tiền bạc ko có, nợ nần ,  khi đã năng nỉ rồi mà dường như bác gorlak ko chịu.  Khi bác levan ở quãng trị nó ba tôi có thể bị ung thư . Còn bác gorlak cứ muốn tôi gửi tiền cho bác ấy.  Mà lỗi đó đó có phải do tôi đâu, tôi đã cố hết sức rùi mà. Và tôi nghĩ bác ấy ko chịu thông cảm cho tôi trong khi tôi đã thông cảm và chấp nhận nhận lại con spindle dù lý do đó ko thể chấp nhận đc. 
Sự tiếp theo thế nào thì chắc các bạn cũng đã rõ 





Ở đây có thể tôi đã sai về cách giao tiếp ứng xử, nhưng khi người ta ép mình hay thiếu tôn trọng mình quá thì mình cũng phải phản ứng lại. Trong lúc nóng lên xưng hô tao mày với thằng em tui là chuyện bình thường. Cho nên tôi muốn điện thoại để nói chuyện trực tiếp, để giải tỏa cục tức 
Tôi không sai về vấn đề hàng hoá hay vấn đề lừa đảo. Gorlak ko là j với tôi cả nhưng tôi đã 
Biến anh ta thành một con người khác.  Những lời cay độc của anh ta về tôi, chắc sẽ  ko đc nói ra. 
Ngay từ đầu,  khi tôi bình tỉnh lại, tui chỉ muốn kiểm chứng xem việc tui bức xúc với anh ta về cái spindle là có đúng ko? Và cũng muốn ae góp ý khách quan,  nên lên mục spindle hỏi chứ ko phải mục cảnh giác. Mà cái này lẻ ra gorlak nên lên hỏi trước chứ ko phải là tôi, như vậy tôi không muốn làm lớn chuyện. Nhưng chắc cục tức cũng bác ấy nén lại lâu quá, áp lên cao quá. ...... Để rùi nói ra những lời lẽ ko hay về giá đình tôi. Và quyết nói tôi lừa bác ấy. Riêng nhưng lời nói đó bên ngoài chắc là ko xong rùi.  Nhưng ở đây là diễn đàn. Hãy nói những lời có tính xây dựng.

----------


## emptyhb

Như này em chả bênh ai, em cũng dính mấy vụ, nhưng đã thỏa thuận vậy thì bác Golar test xem phần điện có OK không thì giữ lại dùng, không OK thì trả.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Như này em chả bênh ai, em cũng dính mấy vụ, nhưng đã thỏa thuận vậy thì bác Golar test xem phần điện có OK không thì giữ lại dùng, không OK thì trả.


Em cũng nghĩ giống bác này.

Mấy cái lỗ khoan trình như em chả dám khoan, kể cả em có máy đo độ rung, mà biết đường nào, chỗ nào mà khoan chứ ? Ngay cả lão Nam CNC cũng chả dám khoan cái trục như vậy, lão ý khoan tấm đồng bên ngoài thui, lỡ có sao thì thay tấm đồng, chứ chắc cũng chả giám khoan vào trục.

Vậy thui mình cứ cho mấy cái vết khoan ấy là của mấy thằng Nhật láo toét đi ạ. Có thể hôm ấy vợ nó uýnh nó nên nó làm ẩu tẹo.

Em chả bênh bác chủ thớt đâu, nhưng em nghĩ cụ Gorlak thử đấu điện mà nó chạy ổn thì để dùng thôi, thử xem bao giờ thì nó tèo cái trục, em chả nghĩ nó tèo được sớm đâu ạ. Mà ae cũng được phen thử nghiệm thực tế  :Smile: 

Chuyện mua bán các bác bảo không nói ở thớt này, nhưng mà cho em nói 1 câu thui ợ, mua hay bán thì cũng nên nghĩ tốt cho đối phương 1 tẹo, mỗi người mỗi cảnh. Em cũng lắm lúc nhận hàng chán rồi mới nhớ ra chưa chuyển xiền. Chả phải em định ăn quỵt mà là cái cây ATM nó ngay trước cửa, nên lúc nào cũng bảo : tí nữa ra đấy chuyển, rùi quên béng.... hi hi. Rùi cũng nhiều lần nhận hàng rùi mà quên béng không báo lại cho người gửi 1 câu. 

Bác chủ thớt cũng nên việc nào ra việc ấy, việc nhà bác có nhiều bức xúc thì cũng phải cố để nó khỏi ảnh hưởng khi nói chuyện với người khác, mỗi người bực mình nói 1 câu là chả ra làm sao cả, nó không đáng đâu ạ.

Nhà mình có cụ nào chuyển hàng cho em mà em chưa chuyển xiền hông nhỉ ? có thì giơ tay nhá, em quên béng rùi đấy ợ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cóa cóa... hôm trước anh thiếu em 100tr đấy  :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cóa cóa... hôm trước anh thiếu em 100tr đấy


Làm gì có đơn hàng nào chẵn vậy cụ ? em ứ tin :P

----------


## khangscc

Cụ go lắc thoáng tí đi, cụ Tuấn không đến nỗi như cụ nghĩ đâu, đã giao dịch với cụ ý mấy lần, có lần nhận hàng rồi mà chưa xem nó ra sao để cả hơn năm nhìn lại thấy tệ quá em đăng bán, cụ ấy thấy vậy nên thu hồi lại và hoàn tiền dù hơn một năm. Lỗi một phần do em thiếu check hàng ban đầu. Mỗi người mỗi cảnh, cụ thư thả vài tuần xem thế nào, mỗi bên nên thành ý chút là đc ! Thân

----------


## lekimhung

Sau khi đọc từ đầu tới đây, em xin tóm lược câu chuyện cho ai lười đọc:

Chú rễ đi hỏi cưới vợ.
Má vợ nói là con gái tui bao phần điện, nếu không đủ điện thì trả lại tui, còn nước có ra hay không là do tay nghề của chú. 
Nhưng bất ngờ đêm động phòng chú rẽ kéo quần cô dâu xuống vừa tới mong thì thấy có gần chục cái thẹo, hết hồn đòi trả lại vì mất hứng và sờ vào nghe nhột tay quá, và kết quả là 2 bên lên đây than vãng, cù nhầy, cù chỏ, cù lét ...

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cuongmay, Gamo, GORLAK, hoctap256, iamnot.romeo, khangscc, Khoa C3

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sau khi đọc từ đầu tới đây, em xin tóm lược câu chuyện cho ai lười đọc:
> 
> Chú rễ đi hỏi cưới vợ.
> Má vợ nói là con gái tui bao phần điện, nếu không đủ điện thì trả lại tui, còn nước có ra hay không là do tay nghề của chú. 
> Nhưng bất ngờ đêm động phòng chú rẽ kéo quần cô dâu xuống vừa tới mong thì thấy có gần chục cái thẹo, hết hồn đòi trả lại vì mất hứng và sờ vào nghe nhột tay quá, và kết quả là 2 bên lên đây than vãng, cù nhầy, cù chỏ, cù lét ...


từ đầu mình chỉ hỏi vấn đề kỹ thuật thui bạn,  ý là con gái tui gả đi họ nói mất trinh,  có hình như vậy đó,  mọi người ai có kinh nghiệm spín thì cho xin ý kiến kiến,  tui có nói thằng rể đầu

----------


## lekimhung

Em thấy con spindle chỉ hơi xấu thôi chứ có ảnh hưởng gì đâu, mở lên test không rung, runout ok là được rồi. Nhiều con nhìn đẹp mã vậy mà runout cái là bỏ luôn, mấy con xấu xấu nhiều khi lại ngon.

Mà theo em người bán cũng không có lỗi gì, thỏa thuận sao thì cứ thực hiện thôi. 

Mà nói thẳng ra là bác gorlak không thích chứ nói bị hư thì nghe chưa thuyết phục. Vì bác ấy kỳ vọng quá cao nên giờ thất vọng.

Em có ý mỗi người nhịn 1 bước, bớt xuống còn 2tr là được.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thôi tui đề nghị thế này, bác Tuấn còi thu hồi lại, bán cho tui với lão ktshung với giá mua ban đầu là được  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Nếu ng bán mua 1 bán lại cho ng khác bằng 10 giá trị khi lấy mà nó ok, cảm thấy đáng so với món tiền bỏ ra thì bao nhiêu cũng múc, còn bỏ tiền ra vớ phải ve chai đúng nghĩa thì có cam tâm ko?


Giá trị là do quan điểm mỗi người. Kiểu như đắt với người này nhưng rẻ với người khác vậy. Nên đừng đánh đồng quan điểm của mình với người khác. Ở đây ý nói giá trị món hàng, bán nghĩ nó phải thế này, phải thế kia... và những điều bác nghĩ nó không thể hiện khi giao dịch.
Là giao dịch thì dựa trên các thỏa thuận. Thỏa thuận abc nếu đúng abc thì người mua có hài lòng hay không xin miễn ý kiến. Nếu không đúng abc thì mới đánh giá xem người bán có trung thực hay không? Đừng mang điều mình nghĩ nó phải thế này nó phải thế kia v.v... đó là suy nghĩ hay ảo tưởng cá nhân, không nằm trong thỏa thuận thì miễn truy cứu.
Ý là nếu bác chủ khẵng định nó tốt từ ngoài vao trong, từ trong ra ngoài mà không đúng vậy thì bác chủ rõ là lỗi. Đằng này qua những gì đã thể hiện thì chưa thấy khẵng định nào như thế.

Chuyện bác chủ chậm trễ hàng hóa thế nào.. dù nguyên nhân gì thì là lỗi của bác chủ. Cái này nó rỏ ràng rồi.
Chuyện đổi trả hàng thì xem xem có thỏa thuận như thế không? Nếu có thì bác chủ nên có hành động thỏa đáng và hợp lý để thể hiện trách nhiệm. Nếu đã không thỏa thuận như thế thì là kết quả của việc thương lượng. Mà như những gì đã được thể hiện thì bác chủ không có tài chính để thực hiện ngay giao dịch. Muốn xác lập giao dịch thì phải chờ.

Nhân đây hỏi luôn anh em diễn đàn điều này. Để bản thân tự rút kinh nghiệm khi tham gia mua bán sau này.
1. Nếu trong giao dịch không có thỏa thuận đổi trả hàng. Thì việc đổi trả có được xem là thông lệ mua bán hay không? Hay nó thuần là thỏa thuận riêng giữa hai cá nhân?
2. Những bác đã tham gia mua bán và đổi trả hàng, việc nhận lại hàng & hoàn tiền khi không có thỏa thuận trước là mặc nhiên phải làm vậy. Hay vì tránh phiền phức và muốn lấy lòng khách hàng nên phải vậy?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Diyodira

CKD chữ dồi dào, còm nào cũng dài thườn thượt, bình chọn ổng nhiều chữ nhất trên d đ  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

Cmt trên đã nói tạm thời sẽ ráp nó hoàn chỉnh nhờ cao thủ test giúp, sau đó phản hồi sau.

----------


## biết tuốt

> CKD chữ dồi dào, còm nào cũng dài thườn thượt, bình chọn ổng nhiều chữ nhất trên d đ


có lý luận nhưng tiếc lại là người miền nam  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## biết tuốt

> Ui, thôi tui đề nghị thế này, bác Tuấn còi thu hồi lại, bán cho tui với lão ktshung với giá mua ban đầu là được


có khi bác tuấn còi thu hồi , chỉnh ngon khối ông tranh nhau mua, lúc sáng tui kêu trả luôn tiền đi thì k nghe , tui được mấy vụ như vậy roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 1.5tr/2 con thì quá ngon. 3tr/2 con thì suy nghĩ lại chứ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe, 1.5tr/2 con thì quá ngon. 3tr/2 con thì suy nghĩ lại chứ.


sao ông thân với lão mà để lỡ mất cơ hội nhỉ, nghe giá mà sốc, gặp tui thì hai con này làm được khối việc, chỉ tiếc cho ông thôi  :Smile: 
mà sao cha này cà dựt nhen, lúc xưa thì bán cho tui con đỉnh gió hú thường thôi mà 1 chai, còn 2 con hà mã này lại 1.5 chai, chắc chả dòm mặt quá, thấy ông TC hay than gia cảnh nên mới bán vậy  :Smile:  ho ho ... 

tks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ktshung

Con Gà Mỡ ko lôi tui vô vụ này nghen, ông nói sao Tuancoi bán lại giá vốn tui trả tiền 2 con tặng ông 1 con... hehehe

----------


## GORLAK

Nếu ráp vô nó ok, e bán lại như giá mua gom tiền trả bác vufree

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi ông bao công , con kia bán giúp ông bạn , ổng mua 700K , bán 1 chai đưa hết cho ông bạn luôn đó , tui giúp bạn bè mà ông ..... mà tính tui ngộ lắm , đến tận nhà mua toàn giá rẻ hehehe , à ông anh đem bán con gió hú đi , hết công việc rồi thì bán lại gỡ đồng nào hay đồng đó rồi vào bãi hốt món khác về nghiên cứu.

----------


## Diyodira

> thôi đi ông bao công , con kia bán giúp ông bạn , ổng mua 700K , bán 1 chai đưa hết cho ông bạn luôn đó , tui giúp bạn bè mà ông ..... mà tính tui ngộ lắm , đến tận nhà mua toàn giá rẻ hehehe , à ông anh đem bán con gió hú đi , hết công việc rồi thì bán lại gỡ đồng nào hay đồng đó rồi vào bãi hốt món khác về nghiên cứu.


Hổng dám bán đâu, tui còn gom thêm cho đủ 4 cái để làm chong chóng 4 cánh quất liên hợp cho cảm giác mạnh  :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Nếu ng bán mua 1 bán lại cho ng khác bằng 10 giá trị khi lấy mà nó ok, cảm thấy đáng so với món tiền bỏ ra thì bao nhiêu cũng múc, còn bỏ tiền ra vớ phải ve chai đúng nghĩa thì có cam tâm ko?
> Còn yêu cầu trả hàng là vừa về tháo ra coi là yêu cầu đổi ngay, chả phải lăn tăn coi "có ráng" chút nào đó để tự trấn an hay ko, còn việc tháo nó ra rồi cũng có thành ý ờ thôi giờ lỡ tháo ra nó ko như ý, nên thôi vệ sinh luôn, cho thêm cái bạc mới, ráp lại ngon lành xong mới vác trả, vậy thì muốn thế nào? Có thành ý hợp tác vậy mà còn nc vô trách nhiệm, vô giáo dục phường chợ búa. 
> Hàng đơn khác khách đã trả đủ tiền vẫn ko chịu ship hàng, gần cả tháng ko thấy, hỏi tới lại viện lý do, mà hình như nhiều ng bị cũng có nhiêu đó lý do.


Bác nói là bác có thành ý, tôi nói là tôi ok,  tôi chấp nhận nhận hàng lại nhưng bác cứ ép tôi.  Tôi nói trong tháng tôi ko có khả năng trả bác,  và tôi ko tính được chính xác thời gian trả bác, tôi ko dám hứa lèo, hứa đại để tự nhiên thành ra tôi đi lừa bạn ko ko trả đúng hẹn. Tôi chỉ hứa sẽ trả bạn sớm nhất.  tôi có thể xưng hô tao mày,  nhưng lời lẽ ko đậm móc,  ác ý. Nếu bạn thấy bạn làm ầm lên để giải quyết được cơn tức giận của bạn thì bạn cứ làm, nhưng tôi thì tôi chỉ thấy việc bạn tự làm sấu hình ảnh của tôi và bạn. Giờ thì nó còn sấu hơn cái trục spindle kia nữa.  Chắc bạn cũng đã thỏa mãn.  tôi không ham j vài triệu bạc mà ko trả cho bạn, nhưng hiện tại trong tháng tôi ko sẽ ko có tiền để trả cho bạn,  hình zalo tôi cũng đã úp lên. Mà tôi muốn bạn đối thoại trực tiếp với tôi, bạn ko dám và né tránh, suy nghĩ của tôi lúc đó là bạn ép tui trong lúc tui đã chấp nhận thiệt thòi. Tui muốn điện cho bạn để xác định điều đó,  và tôi vẫn đang chờ,  mọi lời nói của bạn ở đây chẳn có ý nghĩa gì cả nếu ko đối thoại trực tiếp với tôi, còn thật sự bạn chỉ nghỉ cho bản thân, hoàn cảnh của bạn mà nghỉ tui lừa bạn,  ép tui phải trả ngay tiền cho bạn thì bạn cứ qua bên mục cảnh giác,  thích làm j thì làm. Và cũng đừng trách j việc tui phản ứng,  tui to tiếng, tạo mày với bạn. Hãy đối thoại với tôi để giải quyết những mẫu thuẩn, đây là lần thứ 2 tôi đề nghị. Ko dám đối thoại trực tiếp để giải quyết mâu thuẩn thì nói trên đây chả có ý nghĩa đâu

----------


## Tuancoi

Xin phép admin được kết thúc vấn đề tại đây. Vì tất cả đã được nói ra. Và để sự việc ko đi lang man ko có hồi kết.  Cứ để mọi người tự suy nghỉ.  Ai sai người đó tự chịu.  
Xin được đóng chủ đề

----------

lehoongf

----------


## hoctap256

> Cu Trường môi dày ồn ào quá, chuẩn bị đón thằng anh ra thăm chơi chưa


anh Hưng bớt spam..... lầm sau,,,,,, biết tay nhau.

----------

